#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Bewijs dat Allah geen maangod is

## dr SiliconValley

[41.37] And among His signs are the night and the day and the sun and the moon; do not make obeisance to the sun* nor to the moon* ;  and make obeisance to Allah Who created them, if Him it is that you serve.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *[41.37] And among His signs are the night and the day and the sun and the moon; do not make obeisance to the sun nor to the moon ;  and make obeisance to Allah Who created them, if Him it is that you serve.*


 Sorry zoroaster,maar je kan geen geabrogeerd vers als bewijs gebruiken



> _41. Fussilat
> 
> Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 54 strofen._


Dus zo te zien is Allah wel degelijk de Maandgod de vader van LAAT ,OZZA, en MANAAT de maand godinnen de oude goden familie van de heidense Arab Qureish.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Sorry zoroaster,maar je kan geen geabrogeerd vers als bewijs gebruiken
> Dus zo te zien is Allah wel degelijk de Maandgod de vader van LAAT ,OZZA, en MANAAT de maand godinnen de oude goden familie van de heidense Arab Qureish.*


Als Allah de vader van maangodinnen is, waarom zegt Hij dan duidelijk in de Koran dat Hij noch verwekt heeft noch verwekt is!!?!

En dat er geen god is dan God (*la illah ella Allah* ).


En ik snap je verklaring aan de hand van je citaat niet  :duizelig:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Sorry zoroaster,maar je kan geen geabrogeerd vers als bewijs gebruiken
> Dus zo te zien is Allah wel degelijk de Maandgod de vader van LAAT ,OZZA, en MANAAT de maand godinnen de oude goden familie van de heidense Arab Qureish.*


Hoe bepaal je of een vers geabrogeerd is of niet dan Luckybee? Aub geen verwijzingen naar siteś en zelf met een goed antwoord komen. 

En waarop baseer je uit de koran dat Allah een maan God is dan? Aub met citaten komen en er niet omheen draaien. 

Ik ben benieuwd.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Hoe bepaal je of een vers geabrogeerd is of niet dan Luckybee? Aub geen verwijzingen naar siteś en zelf met een goed antwoord komen. 
> 
> En waarop baseer je uit de koran dat Allah een maan God is dan? Aub met citaten komen en er niet omheen draaien. 
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd.*


bedankt ibnu, maar ik weet zeker dat ze dat niet kan.... 
De door mijn aangehaalde vers is duidelijk: aanbid de zon en de maan niet, maar God die ze geschapen heeft.

Ben ook benieuwd wat ze daartegen kan brengen.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Hoe bepaal je of een vers geabrogeerd is of niet dan Luckybee? Aub geen verwijzingen naar siteś en zelf met een goed antwoord komen. 
> 
> En waarop baseer je uit de koran dat Allah een maan God is dan? Aub met citaten komen en er niet omheen draaien. 
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd.*


 Mijn antwoord geldt zo wel voor zoroaster als ook voor ibnu Om dat Soera 41 uit de versen voor de Hidjra stammen, die zijn zonder uitname in Medina geabrogeerd Hoe ik dat weet ? dat staat in mijn qoran zwart op wit geschreven.Voor Mohamed zijn deze versen hinderlijk. Als hij deze versen laat bestaan, zal hij geen mujahid vinden die zijn Gashwa, wil door voeren.
Ik plak je hier de Soerat op met een paar begin versen OK?
[QUOTE]
41. Fussilat *Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah* . Dit hoofdstuk heeft 54 strofen.

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.

1. Haa Miem.

2. Een openbaring van de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.

----------


## ibnu

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
*Mijn antwoord geldt zo wel voor zoroaster als ook voor ibnu Om dat Soera 41 uit de versen voor de Hidjra stammen, die zijn zonder uitname in Medina geabrogeerd Hoe ik dat weet ? dat staat in mijn qoran zwart op wit geschreven.Voor Mohamed zijn deze versen hinderlijk. Als hij deze versen laat bestaan, zal hij geen mujahid vinden die zijn Gashwa, wil door voeren.
Ik plak je hier de Soerat op met een paar begin versen OK?




41. Fussilat Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah . Dit hoofdstuk heeft 54 strofen.

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.

1. Haa Miem.

2. Een openbaring van de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.


*Voor de duidelijkheid, dat was de vraag niet, de vragen waren: 

Hoe bepaal je of een vers geabrogeerd is of niet dan Luckybee? Aub geen verwijzingen naar siteś en zelf met een goed antwoord komen.

En waarop baseer je uit de koran dat Allah een maan God is dan? Aub met citaten komen en er niet omheen draaien.

En extra vraag nummer 3 nav jouw commentaar: hoe bepaal jij achteraf of bepaalde soeras hinderlijk waren dan voor Mohammed??

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Voor de duidelijkheid, dat was de vraag niet, de vragen waren: 
> 
> Hoe bepaal je of een vers geabrogeerd is of niet dan Luckybee? Aub geen verwijzingen naar siteś en zelf met een goed antwoord komen.
> 
> En waarop baseer je uit de koran dat Allah een maan God is dan? Aub met citaten komen en er niet omheen draaien.
> 
> En extra vraag nummer 3 nav jouw commentaar: hoe bepaal jij achteraf of bepaalde soeras hinderlijk waren dan voor Mohammed??*





> Hoe bepaal je of een vers geabrogeerd is of niet dan Luckybee? Aub geen verwijzingen naar siteś en zelf met een goed antwoord komen


 Ik bepaald dat niet zelfs; maar de Qoran doet dat, het verteld mij of een Soerat in Mekka is uitgesproken, of in Medina. Voor de Hidjra of Na de Hidjra.


> En waarop baseer je uit de koran dat Allah een maan God is dan? Aub met citaten komen en er niet omheen draaien.


Uit de uitspraken van de profeet Mohamed, die het tegendeel is van wat Jesus heeft verteld.


> SAHIH BUKHARI, BOEK 52: Vechten voor de zaak van Allah
> 4.52.260
> De profeet zei: Als een moslim zijn godsdienst verlaat doodt hem dan


 Jesus verteld ons de terugkeer van de verloren zoon,die door de Vader op een feest onthaald wordt.
Dat betekent dat onze God blij is als, zijn kinderen terug komen in de armen van God.Ergo Onze JHWH kan nooit Allah zijn.
.


> En extra vraag nummer 3 nav jouw commentaar: hoe bepaal jij achteraf of bepaalde soeras hinderlijk waren dan voor Mohammed??


Tsia, dat is geloof ik niet moeilijk, met de Versen dat hij in Mekkah heeft gepredikt, krijgt hij nooit, zijn Mujahied zo ver dat ze voor hem gaan roven en moorden.


> *Soera 2:106: Welk teken [of vers] Wij ook opheffen of doen vergeten, daarvoor brengen Wij betere of daaraan gelijke.*


.


> *Soera 13:39: Allah doet te niet [dat is: abrogeert] wat Hij wil en bevestigt wat Hij wil en bij Hem is de oorsprong van het Boek.*





> *Soera 17:86: En als Wij wilden, zouden Wij hetgeen Wij u hebben geopenbaard zeker weg kunnen nemen...*





> *Soera 16:101 En wanneer Wij het ene teken [of vers] in plaats van het andere brengen - en Allah weet het beste wat Hij openbaart - zeggen zij: Gij verzint slechts.*





> *Soera 22:52: Nimmer zonden Wij een boodschapper of een profeet vr u of, wanneer hij (zijn boodschap) verkondigde, kwam de duivel ertussen. Doch Allah doet hetgeen Satan inblaast te niet [dat is: abrogeert]. Dan bevestigt Allah Zijn woorden...*


 Deze versen zijn de bewijzen dat versen worden,geabrogeerd en door anderen vervangen.Zo te zien is julie Allah erg vergeetachtig, dat in EEN mensen leven , hij verzen moet gaan corrigeren, en door andere vervangen.Bij onze JHWH duurt het duizenden van jaren voordat hij iets veranderd.Daar om kan Allah nooit JHWH zijn. Sorry jongens.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

Allah zegt in de Koran dat hij keer op keer Zijn Boodschap heeft moeten laten doordringen omdat het veranderd/vervalsd is.

Jij zegt, dat doet YHWH nooit, dus Allah is YHWH dus God niet. 

Laat ik me je 1 ding zeggen en denk er goed over na.

Als wij door een perfecte Schepper zijn geschapen (Allah) dan moeten we ook de perfectie hebben om fouten te kunnen maken.

Dat Allah Zijn Regels Vernieuwd is juist een teken van Perfectie en Genade!

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *[41.37] And among His signs are the night and the day and the sun and the moon; do not make obeisance to the sun nor to the moon ;  and make obeisance to Allah Who created them, if Him it is that you serve.*





archeologie van het Midden-Oosten
Centraal in de religie van de Islam staat de aanbidding van de god Allah. De moslims beweren dat Allah in pre-islamitische tijden de bijbelse God was van de patriarchen, profeten en apostelen. De kwestie is er dus een van continuteit: was Allah de bijbelse God, of was hij een heidense god in het Arabi van vr de Islamisering? Indien Allah werkelijk deel uitmaakt van de goddelijke openbaring in de Schrift, dan is de Islam de volgende stap in de bijbelse religie, maar indien Allah een pre-islamitische heidense god was, dan is de islamitische bewering weerlegd.
Valse beweringen vallen dikwijls door de resultaten van harde wetenschappen zoals de archeologie. We kunnen eindeloos speculeren over het verleden, of, we kunnen gaan graven en zien wat de be-wijzen aantonen. Dat laatste is de beste manier om de waarheid te weten over de oorsprong van Allah. Zoals we zullen zien tonen de harde bewijzen aan dat de god Allah een heidense godheid was. In feite was hij de maangod en de sterren waren zijn dochters.

De maangod van alle vier zijden. Zie de maansikkel op de borst

Archeologen hebben tempels ontdekt die opgedragen waren aan de maangod, over het hele Midden-Oosten. Van de bergen van Turkije tot aan de banken van de Nijl was de meestverspreide religie van de oude wereld de aanbidding van de maangod. In de eerste geschreven geschiedenis hebben de Sumerirs ons duizenden kleitabletten nagelaten waarin zij hun religieuze geloven beschrijven. Zoals aangetoond door Sjoberg en Hall, aanbaden de oude Sumerirs de maangod die aanroepen werd met verschillende namen. De populairste namen waren Nanna(r/n) Suen en Asimbabbar. Zijn symbool was de maansikkel. Door de hoeveelheid gevonden voorwerpen die te maken hebben met de aanbidding van deze maangod, is het duidelijk dat dit de dominante religie was in Sumeri. De cultus van de maangod was de meest populaire religie in geheel Mesopotami. De Assyrirs, Baby-lonirs en Akkadirs namen het woord Suen en veranderden het in Sin als de naam van de maan-god. Zoals professor Potts erop wees: Sin is een essentile Sumerische naam die ontleend werd door de Semieten.
Het Islam-teken: de wassende maan. Dit ideogram is zeer oud. Het was een symbool van de maangod Nanna(n,r), later Sin. Dit teken was hoogstwaarschijnlijk al in gebruik rond 2500 v.C. De ster staat oorspronkelijk voor de dochters van de maangod. Tegenwoordig staat de vijfpuntster voor de vijf pijlers van de Islam. Op moskeen en minaretten staat de maansikkel van hun oorspronkelijke maangod. (M.V.) 
In het oude Syri en Kanan werd de maangod Sin gewoonlijk afgebeeld door de maan in zijn eer-ste fase. Soms werd de volle maan binnen de maansikkel geplaatst om alle fazen van de maan te benadrukken. De sterren waren de dochters van Sin. Zo was bvb. Ishtar de dochter van Sin. Offers aan de maangod worden beschreven in de Pas Shamra teksten. In de Ugaritische teksten wordt de maangod soms Kusuh genoemd. In Perzi, zowel als in Egypte, wordt de maangod afgebeeld op muurschilderingen en op de hoofden van beelden. Hij was de Rechter van mensen en goden. Het Oude Testament berispt voortdurend tegen de aanbidding van de maangod (zie: Deut 4:19;17:3; 2 Kon 21:3,5; 23:5; Jer 8:2; 19:13; Zef 1:5, enz.). Toen Isral in afgoderij verviel was dat meestal door de cultus van de maangod. Eigenlijk kan overal in de oude wereld het symbool van de maan-sikkel gevonden worden op zegelindrukken, stles, aardewerk, amuletten, kleitabletten, cilinders, gewichten, oorringen, halssnoeren, muren, enz. In Tell-el-Obeid werd er een koperen kalf gevonden met een maansikkel op zijn voorhoofd. Een afgod met het lichaam van een stier en het hoofd van een man heeft een maansikkel-inleg van schelpen op zijn voorhoofd.
Stle van Ur-Nammu	In Ur had de stle van Ur-Nammu de maansikkel bovenaan het register van de goden, omdat de maangod het hoofd van de goden was. Zelfs werd er brood gebakken in de vorm van een maansikkel, als een daad van devotie voor de maangod die soms Nannar werd genoemd in de tabletten uit die periode.In Ur werd een tempel van de maangod opgegraven door Sir Leonard Woolley. Vele voorbeelden van maanaanbidding werden opgegraven en die zijn ondergebracht in het Brits Museum tot op vandaag. Ook Haran (of Harran) stond bekend voor zijn aanbidding van de maangod. Tempel van de maangod in Hazor, met maansikkel op de borst en op de stle
In de jaren 1950 werd een belangrijke tempel van de maangod opgegraven in Hazor, Palestina. Er werden daar twee afgodsbeelden van de maangod gevonden. Elk was een beeld van een zittende man op zijn troon, met een maansikkel op zijn borst. De begeleidende inscripties maken duidelijk dat dit beelden waren van de maangod. Verscheidene andere beelden werden gevonden die door hun inscripties gedentificeerd werden als de dochters van de maangod. 
En wat te zeggen over Arabi? Zoals prof. Coon zei: de moslims zijn notoir onwillig om hun tradi-ties van het vroegere paganisme te bewaren en ze houden ervan de pre-islamitische geschiedenis te verminken in anachronistische termen.
Tijdens de 19de eeuw gingen Amaud, Halevy en Glaser naar Zuid-Arabi en groeven duizenden Sabeaanse, Mineaanse en Qatabaniaanse inscripties op, die daarna vertaald werden. In de jaren 1940 deden de archeologen G. Caton Thompson en Carleton S. Coon enkele bijzondere ontdekkingen in Arabi. Gedurende de jaren 1950 groeven Wendell Phillips, W.F. Albright, Richard Bower en anderen, de terreinen op bij Qataban, Timna, en Marib (de oude hoofdstad van Sheba). Ook duizenden inscripties op de wanden en rotsen in Noord-Arabi werden verzameld. En ook werden relifs en votiefschalen ontdekt, gebruikt bij de aanbidding van de dochters van Allah. De drie dochters, al-Lat, al-Uzza en Manat worden soms samen afgebeeld met Allah de maangod, vertegenwoordigd door een maansikkel boven hen. Het archeologische bewijs demonstreert dat de dominante religie van Arabi de cultus was van de maangod.
In oudtestamentische tijden bouwde Nabonidus (555-569 v.C.), de laatste koning van Babylon, Tayma in Arabi als een centrum van de maangodaanbidding. Segall zei: De stellaire religie van Zuid-Arabi werd altijd gedomineerd door de maangod, in verschillende variaties. Vele specialisten hebben ook meegedeeld dat de naam van de maangod Sin deel uitmaakt van zulke Arabische woorden als Sina, de wildernis van Sin, enz. Toen de populariteit van de maangod overal achteruitging, bleven de Arabieren trouw aan hun overtuiging dat de maangod de grootste van alle goden was. Alhoewel zij 360 goden aanbaden in de Kaba in Mekka, was de maangod de hoofdgod. Mekka was in feite gebouwd als een schrijn voor de maangod. Dit is het wat Mekka tot de heiligste plaats maakte van het Arabische heidendom. In 1944 openbaarde G. Caton Thompson in haar boek The Tombs and Moon Temple of Hureidha, dat zij een tempel had blootgelegd van de maangod in Zuid-Arabi. De symbolen van de wassende maan en niet minder dan 21 inscripties met de naam Sin werden in deze tempel gevonden. Een afgod die de maangod zelf kan zijn, werd ook ontdekt. Dit werd later bevestigd door andere welbekende archeologen.
De bewijzen tonen aan dat de tempel van de maangod nog steeds in gebruik was in de christelijke tijd. Bewijzen vergaard uit zowel Noord- als Zuid-Arabi tonen aan dat de maangodaanbidding zelfs duidelijk actief was in Mohammeds dagen, welke cultus toen dominant was. Terwijl de naam van de maangod Sin was, was zijn titel overeenkomstig talloze inscripties Al-Ilah, d.w.z. de god, en dat betekent dat hij de oppergod was onder de goden. Zoals Coon erop wijst: De god Il of Ilah was oorspronkelijk een fase van de maangod. De maangod werd Al-Ilah genoemd, d.w.z. De God, en dat werd ingekort tot Allah in pre-islamitische tijden. De heidense Arabieren gebruikten zelfs Allah in de namen die ze aan hun kinderen gaven. Zo hadden zowel Mohammeds vader als zijn nonkel Allah als deel van hun namen. Het feit dat zulke namen gegeven werden door hun heidense ouders bewijst dat zelfs in Mohammeds tijd Allah de titel was voor de maangod. Prof. Coon zegt verder: Evenzo werd onder Mohammeds voogdijschap, de relatief anonieme Ilah: Al-Ilah, De God of Allah, het Opperste Wezen.
Dit feit beantwoordt de vragen: Waarom wordt Allah in de Koran nooit gedefinieerd? Waarom veronderstelde Mohammed dat de heidense Arabieren reeds wisten wie Allah was? Mohammed werd grootgebracht in de religie van de maangod Allah. Maar hij ging een stap verder dan zijn heidense mede-Arabieren. Terwijl zij geloofden dat Allah, d.w.z. de maangod, de grootste van alle goden was en de oppergod in het pantheon van godheden, besloot Mohammed dat Allah niet louter de grootste god was, maar de nige god.
In feite zei hij: Kijk, jullie geloven reeds dat de maangod Allah de grootste van alle goden is. Alles wat ik jullie vraag is het idee te aanvaarden dat hij de nige god is. Ik neem de Allah die jullie reeds aanbidden niet weg. Ik neem enkel zijn vrouw weg, zijn dochters en alle andere goden. Dit kan gezien worden in het feit dat het eerste gegeven in de moslimkreet niet is Allah is groot maar Allah is de grootste, d.w.z. dat hij de grootste is onder de goden. Waarom zou Mohammed zeggen dat Allah de grootste is, anders dan in een polythestische context? Dat Arabische woord wordt gebruikt om het grotere te doen contrasteren tegen het kleinere. Dat dit waar is wordt gezien in het feit dat de heidense Arabieren Mohammed er nooit van beschuldigden een andere Allah te prediken dan degene die ze alreeds aanbaden. Deze Allah was de maangod, overeenkomstig het archeologische bewijsmateriaal. Mohammed wilde het dus op twee manieren stellen: tegen de heidenen zei hij dat hij nog steeds geloofde in de maangod Allah. Tegen Joden en Christenen zei hij dat Allah ook hn God was. Maar zowel Joden als Christenen wisten wel beter en daarom wijzen zij zijn god Allah af als een valse god.
Al-Kindi, een van de vroege christelijke apologeten tegen de Islam, wees erop dat de Islam en zijn god Allah niet uit de Bijbel stammen maar uit het heidendom van de Sabaers . Zij aanbaden niet de God van de Bijbel maar de maangod en zijn dochters al-Uzza, al-Lat en Manat. Dr. Newman besluit zijn studie over de vroege christen/moslim-debatten door te stellen: De Islam laat zien dat ze  een afzonderlijke en antagonistische religie is die uit de afgoderij opsprong. Islamspecialist Caesar Farah concludeerde: Er is daarom geen reden het idee te aanvaarden dat Allah doorging naar de Moslims vanuit de Christenen en de Joden. De Arabieren aanbaden de maangod als de oppergod, maar dat was geen bijbels monothesme. Niettegenstaande de maangod groter was dan alle andere goden en godinnen, hebben we hier nog steeds een polythestisch pantheon van godheden. 
Nu we de eigenlijke afgodsbeelden van de maangod hebben, is het niet langer mogelijk het feit te vermijden dat Allah in Islamitische tijden een heidense god was. Is het dan verwonderlijk dat het symbool van de Islam een wassende maan of maansikkel is? Dat er een maansikkel staat op de top van hun moskeen en minaretten? Dat de maansikkel gevonden wordt op de vlaggen van Islamitische naties? Dat de moslims vasten gedurende de maand die begint en eindigt met de verschijning van de wassende maan aan de hemel?
CONCLUSIE
De heidense Arabieren aanbaden de maangod Allah door verscheidene malen per dag in de richting van Mekka te bidden, door het maken van pelgrimstochten naar Mekka, te lopen rond de tempel - de Kaba - van de maangod, het kussen van de zwarte steen, het offeren van een dier aan de maangod, stenen te werpen naar de duivel, een maand te vasten van wassende maan tot wassende maan, enz. De bewering van de moslims dat Allah de God van de Bijbel is en dat de Islam opstond uit de religie van de profeten en apostelen, wordt weerlegd door solide, overstelpende archeologische bewijzen. De Islam is niets meer dan een opleving van de oude maangodcultus. Het heeft zijn symbolen, riten, ceremonien, en zelfs de naam van zijn god uit de oude heidense religie van de maangod. Als zodanig is de Islam pure afgoderij en moet ze worden afgewezen door allen die het Bijbelse Evangelie volgen.
http://users.skynet.be/fa390968/_allah-maangod.doc

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *Allah zegt in de Koran dat hij keer op keer Zijn Boodschap heeft moeten laten doordringen omdat het veranderd/vervalsd is.
> 
> Jij zegt, dat doet YHWH nooit, dus Allah is YHWH dus God niet. 
> 
> Laat ik me je 1 ding zeggen en denk er goed over na.
> 
> Als wij door een perfecte Schepper zijn geschapen (Allah) dan moeten we ook de perfectie hebben om fouten te kunnen maken.
> 
> Dat Allah Zijn Regels Vernieuwd is juist een teken van Perfectie en Genade!*


Een vergeet achtige God is voor jouw een teken van perfectie?Als deze Allah tijdens Mohamad's leven al zo veel vergeten heeft,zo dat hij de Qoran abroggeren moet, wat vergeet hij dan niet, in 1000 den van Jaren tijd.En bovendien Jesus was geen profeet, en Mozes ook niet.Hoe zo is Mohamed de laatste profeet?Je laatste wil (tesament) maak je als je dood gaat, is Allah dan gestorven?Voor de rest verwijs ik naar de bijdraag van Rinus,beter kan ik het je niet verellen.

----------


## Hamza-T

Onzin, als Allah (swt) iets verteld over zijn eigenschappen dan worden deze verzen nooit geabrogeerd, de enige verzen die worden geabrogeerd zijn die met wetten die dan door andere verzen worden opgeheven (de wetten alleen, niet de verzen zelf!)

De Koran omvat nog steeds de verzen (met wetten) die geabrogeerd zijn, wie dezen verwerpt is geen moslim.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Onzin, als Allah (swt) iets verteld over zijn eigenschappen dan worden deze verzen nooit geabrogeerd, de enige verzen die worden geabrogeerd zijn die met wetten die dan door andere verzen worden opgeheven (de wetten alleen, niet de verzen zelf!)
> 
> De Koran omvat nog steeds de verzen (met wetten) die geabrogeerd zijn, wie dezen verwerpt is geen moslim.*


 


> *
> quote:
> Soera 2:106: Welk teken [of vers] Wij ook opheffen of doen vergeten, daarvoor brengen Wij betere of daaraan gelijke.
> .
> quote:
> Soera 13:39: Allah doet te niet [dat is: abrogeert] wat Hij wil en bevestigt wat Hij wil en bij Hem is de oorsprong van het Boek.
> quote:
> Soera 17:86: En als Wij wilden, zouden Wij hetgeen Wij u hebben geopenbaard zeker weg kunnen nemen...
> quote:
> ...


Dit staat in de Qoran geschreven;
Will je mij weismaken dat dit allemaal leugens zijn?Dus niet waar?

----------


## Hamza-T

> Dit staat in de Qoran geschreven;
> Will je mij weismaken dat dit allemaal leugens zijn?Dus niet waar?


Nee ik wil je niks wijsmaken (weisman?), lees mijn post nog eens door en begrijp dan wat ik bedoel.
Je denkt dat je zomaar wat vertaalde korancitaten kan quoten en uit de context plaatsen om je gelijk te halen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Een vergeet achtige God is voor jouw een teken van perfectie?Als deze Allah tijdens Mohamad's leven al zo veel vergeten heeft,zo dat hij de Qoran abroggeren moet, wat vergeet hij dan niet, in 1000 den van Jaren tijd.En bovendien Jesus was geen profeet, en Mozes ook niet.Hoe zo is Mohamed de laatste profeet?Je laatste wil (tesament) maak je als je dood gaat, is Allah dan gestorven?Voor de rest verwijs ik naar de bijdraag van Rinus,beter kan ik het je niet verellen.*



Kijk, als je God toeschrijft dat Hij imperfect was, dat wij perfect zijn te noemen omdat wij fouten kunnen maken (om die dan later te herstellen), dan is het natuurlijk maar een kleine stap te stellen dat de Bijbel vervalst is, dat God "de zaken die erin staan "even" veranderen...". Met andere woorden je kunt alle kanten op want je noemt dat wat je niet zint gewoon "een imperfectie" en je breidt er zelf de "verbeterde" verie voor in de plaats: en zie...je cirkel-redenatie is rond en het gelijk is aan jou. Je reinste waanzin natuurlijk.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door ronald_


 


> *Kijk, als je God toeschrijft dat Hij imperfect was, dat wij perfect zijn te noemen omdat wij fouten kunnen maken (om die dan later te herstellen), dan is het natuurlijk maar een kleine stap te stellen dat de Bijbel vervalst is, dat God "de zaken die erin staan "even" veranderen..*


 Waar heb ik gezegd dat God imperfect is?Ik heb je alleen aangetoond uit de Qoran, dat Allah veel versen uit de tijd voor de hidjrah, abrogeerd heeft,en door andere versen heeft vervangen,die minder tollerant, en vaak dodelijk zijn voor anders, gelovigen.
Van dat wij perfect zouden zijn, heb ik met geen woord gesproken, wij zijn mensen en maken fouten.Ik zie het verband niet tussen onze fouten en de vervalsing van de bijbel.Het oude testament is een chroniek van het Joodse volk; van Adam tot Noah Mozes, en de profeten, en het NT is het verhaal van het leven en dood van Jesus Christus, en zijn leer.Die als je het achteraf bekijkt, toch ;ondanks vroegere fouten, heel vruchtbare fruchten, draagd. Om dat het gebasseerd is op naasten liefde, en vergiffenis en hoop voor iedereen.In tegenstelling hier van de islam die de wereld aan Allah wil onderwerpen.


> *Met andere woorden je kunt alle kanten op want je noemt dat wat je niet zint gewoon "een imperfectie" en je breidt er zelf de "verbeterde" verie voor in de plaats: en zie...je cirkel-redenatie is rond en het gelijk is aan jou. Je reinste waanzin natuurlijk..*


 Ik kan alle kanten op? wat bedoel je er mee?Hoezo zint hier mij iets niet?Als ik mij niet vergist heb ik die texten alleen geplakt, uitgedacht heeft dat Mohamed jouw profeet.Hoe ziet dan mijn verbeterde versie uit? waar heb ik dat geschreven?Ik heb alleen mijn voorkeur geuit,voor een wereld vol van vrede en niet beheerst door Oorlogs heren, zo als dat ook nu overal in de Moslim wereld gebeurd.Dat is mijn cirkel-redenatie.Wat is er aan fout?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Onzin, als Allah (swt) iets verteld over zijn eigenschappen dan worden deze verzen nooit geabrogeerd,*


 


> *de enige verzen die worden geabrogeerd zijn die met wetten die dan door andere verzen worden opgeheven (de wetten alleen, niet de verzen zelf!)*


 Waar staat dat geschreven?En zo ver ik weet de versen die de geabrogeerde versen vervangen, gelden nog steeds tot de dag van vandaag. en die zijn heel erg intollerant tegen over andersgelovigen.Er waren 124 vredeliefende versen uit Mekka die door Mohamed in Medina door zeggen wij maar jihad versen , 164 in aantal vervangen wordt, die allemaal ook nu nog gelden.


> *De Koran omvat nog steeds de verzen (met wetten) die geabrogeerd zijn, wie dezen verwerpt is geen moslim.*


 Dat is een contradictie, van jeweelste. Is dit de oorzaak dat moslims altijd in zonde leven?
of moeten de vijanden van Allah er mee in verwarring worden gebracht?  :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## luckybee

De maandgod uit Hindoe's prespective hier een paar woorden als ouverte. ik plak alleen een klein stukje er van anders wordt het te lang



> *Was the Kaaba Originally a Hindu Temple?*


 


> *By P.N. Oak (Historian)
> 
> Glancing through some research material recently, I was pleasantly surprised to come across a reference to a king Vikramaditya inscription found in the Kaaba in Mecca proving beyond doubt that the Arabian Peninsula formed a part of his Indian Empire.
> *


 


> *A few miles away from Mecca is a big signboard which bars the entry of any non-Muslim into the area. This is a reminder of the days when the Kaaba was stormed and captured solely for the newly established faith of Islam. The object in barring entry of non-Muslims was obviously to prevent its recapture.
> 
> As the pilgrim proceeds towards Mecca he is asked to shave his head and beard and to don special sacred attire that consists of two seamless sheets of white cloth. One is to be worn round the waist and the other over the shoulders. Both these rites are remnants of the old Vedic practice of entering Hindu temples clean- and with holy seamless white sheets.
> 
> The main shrine in Mecca, which houses the Siva emblem, is known as the Kaaba. It is clothed in a black shroud. That custom also originates from the days when it was thought necessary to discourage its recapture by camouflaging it.
> 
> According to the Encyclopaedia Britannica, the Kaaba has 360 images. Traditional accounts mention that one of the deities among the 360 destroyed when the place was stormed, was that of Saturn; another was of the Moon and yet another was one called Allah. That shows that in the Kaaba the Arabs worshipped the nine planets in pre-Islamic days. In India the practice of Navagraha puja, that is worship of the nine planets, is still in vogue. Two of these nine are Saturn and Moon.
> 
> In India the crescent moon is always painted across the forehead of the Siva symbol. Since that symbol was associated with the Siva emblem in Kaaba it came to be grafted on the flag of Islam.
> ...


Ook uit deze prespectief bleek dat Allah, niet de God van Abraham is, maar warschijnlijk een incarnatie is van Shiwa .  :duivel:   :duivel: 
Die ook de halve maand als symbool heeft.
het lijkt er op dat iedereen het weet behalve de moslims  :fuckit:

----------


## dr SiliconValley

Luckybee & Co, jullie zijn echt grappig.... je kan wel met honderden teksten komen, maar die worden allemaal ontkracht door de door mij aangehaalde vers! 

Aanbid noch de zon noch de maan! 

Hoe kan Allah dan nog een maangod zijn?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *Luckybee & Co, jullie zijn echt grappig.... je kan wel met honderden teksten komen, maar die worden allemaal ontkracht door de door mij aangehaalde vers! 
> 
> Aanbid noch de zon noch de maan! 
> 
> Hoe kan Allah dan nog een maangod zijn?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?*


 Sorry zoroaster maar die vers zit in een Soerat dat geabrogeerd is. Duuuuuuuus is ongeldigd.



> *[GLOW=crimson]41. Fussilat[/GLOW]* *Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 54 strofen.*
> In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.
> 
> 1. Haa Miem.
> 
> 2. Een openbaring van de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.
> 
> 3. Een Boek waarvan de verzen zijn verklaard als duidelijke verkondiging voor mensen die kennis bezitten


It might come as a stunning revelation to many that the word ALLAH itself is Sanskrit. In Sanskrit language Allah, Akka and Amba are synonyms. They signify a goddess or mother. The term ALLAH forms part of Sanskrit chants invoking goddess Durga, also known as Bhavani, Chandi and Mahishasurmardini. The Islamic word for God is., therefore, not an innovation but the ancient Sanskrit appellation retained and continued by Islam. Allah means mother or goddess and mother goddess.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

waar in godsnaam staat LETTERLIJK dat sourah Fussilat (41) geabrogeerd is?
Jouw argumentatie klopt voor geen meter! Heb je bewijs dat Mohammed zoiets ooit heeft beweerd?! 


Allah zegt duidelijk dat er geen fouten in de Quran staan.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

Hoe in Hemelsnaam concludeer je uit de volgende verzen dat een sourah geabrogeerd is?!:

(Koran S-41)

1. Haa Miem. 

2. Een openbaring van de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

3. Een Boek waarvan de verzen zijn verklaard als duidelijke verkondiging voor mensen die kennis bezitten. 


Durf jij je gelijk aan God te stellen en zeggen of Zijn Woord geldig is of niet? 
Shame on you!  :zegniets:

----------


## luckybee

> [QU_Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> waar in godsnaam staat LETTERLIJK dat sourah Fussilat (41) geabrogeerd is?
> *Jouw argumentatie klopt voor geen meter! Heb je bewijs dat Mohammed zoiets ooit heeft beweerd?! 
> 
> 
> Allah zegt duidelijk dat er geen fouten in de Quran staan.*


* Soera 2:106: Welk teken [of vers] Wij ook opheffen of doen vergeten, daarvoor brengen Wij betere of daaraan gelijke.
Soera 13:39: Allah doet te niet [dat is: abrogeert] wat Hij wil en bevestigt wat Hij wil en bij Hem is de oorsprong van het Boek.
Soera 17:86: En als Wij wilden, zouden Wij hetgeen Wij u hebben geopenbaard zeker weg kunnen nemen...
Soera 16:101 En wanneer Wij het ene teken [of vers] in plaats van het andere brengen - en Allah weet het beste wat Hij openbaart - zeggen zij: Gij verzint slechts.
Soera 22:52: Nimmer zonden Wij een boodschapper of een profeet vr u of, wanneer hij (zijn boodschap) verkondigde, kwam de duivel ertussen. Doch Allah doet hetgeen Satan inblaast te niet [dat is: abrogeert]. Dan bevestigt Allah Zijn woorden... 
*  Soerats voor de Hidjra waren allemaal in Medina door Mohamed de profeet geabrogeerd.Sorry zoroaster, dat is een feit.En die versen die ik hier boven heb geplak bevestigen dat.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *Hoe in Hemelsnaam concludeer je uit de volgende verzen dat een sourah geabrogeerd is?!:
> 
> (Koran S-41)
> 
> 1. Haa Miem. 
> 
> 2. Een openbaring van de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 
> 
> ...


Dat komt om dat je wat weggesjoemelt hebt
41. Fussilat Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 54 strofen.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> * Soera 2:106: Welk teken [of vers] Wij ook opheffen of doen vergeten, daarvoor brengen Wij betere of daaraan gelijke.
> Soera 13:39: Allah doet te niet [dat is: abrogeert] wat Hij wil en bevestigt wat Hij wil en bij Hem is de oorsprong van het Boek.
> Soera 17:86: En als Wij wilden, zouden Wij hetgeen Wij u hebben geopenbaard zeker weg kunnen nemen...
> Soera 16:101 En wanneer Wij het ene teken [of vers] in plaats van het andere brengen - en Allah weet het beste wat Hij openbaart - zeggen zij: Gij verzint slechts.
> Soera 22:52: Nimmer zonden Wij een boodschapper of een profeet vr u of, wanneer hij (zijn boodschap) verkondigde, kwam de duivel ertussen. Doch Allah doet hetgeen Satan inblaast te niet [dat is: abrogeert]. Dan bevestigt Allah Zijn woorden... 
>   Soerats voor de Hidjra waren allemaal in Medina door Mohamed de profeet geabrogeerd.Sorry zoroaster, dat is een feit.En die versen die ik hier boven heb geplak bevestigen dat.*



Beste luckybee,

bedankt voor het ophelderen van je argumentatie.
Ten eerste maak je een grote (interpretatie)fout door het woord ''teken'' als ''(koranische) vers'' te beschouwen. Het woord ''vers'' heb je overigens zelf erachter geplakt, wat betekent dat je de koranverzen uit eigen belang verandert (in interpretatie). 
NB: zonder kennis van het Arabisch kun je de inhoud/bedoeling van de Koran niet helemaal begrijpen. Mijn arabisch is niet goed, toch hoop ik dat deze betoogd gesteund kan worden door broeders/zusters die het klassieke arabisch wel vloeiend kennen.




> Soera 2:106: Welk *teken* [of vers] Wij ook opheffen of doen vergeten, daarvoor brengen Wij betere of daaraan gelijke.


106. Ma nansakh min *ayatin* aw nunsiha na/ti bikhayrin minha aw mithliha alam taAAlam anna Allaha AAala kulli shay-in qadeerun

Het Arabische woord 'ayatin' (Teken) betekent hier geen 'vers' maar 'bewijs'. Het woord Aya wordt heel vaak ten onrechte verward met 'vers'. De Koran zegt dat we in de bomen, oceanen, dieren, in de natuur etc. tekens oftewel BEWIJZEN (aya) voor het bestaan van God kunnen vinden. Maar als jij een boom met koranbladeren hebt gezien....

Bovendien kwam God telkens met bewijzen/tekens (wonderen als Mozes, Jezus, etc.) maar werden deze genegeerd of vergeten of liet God deze vergeten worden, waarna Hij (met de evolutie van het menselijke brein) met betere bewijzen kwam (de profeet Mohammed).
Maar ook deze werden geweigerd door velen. Maar dat betekent nog niet dat God slecht is in het overtuigen, nee, dit opzich is een bewijs dat de Vrije Wil wel degelijk bestaat. Niets komt God tekort, Hij heeft ons niet nodig, wij hebben Hem nodig. 




> Soera 13:39: Allah doet te niet [dat is: abrogeert] wat Hij wil en bevestigt wat Hij wil en bij Hem is de oorsprong van *het Boek* .


39. Yamhoo Allahu ma yashao wayuthbitu waAAindahu ommu *alkitabi* 

Oftewel, alleen Allah/God heeft het Recht Zijn Regels te veranderen, NIEMAND anders, want Hij alleen weet (wat wij niet weten, het Boek= de Waarheid)




> Soera 17:86: En als Wij wilden, zouden Wij hetgeen Wij u hebben geopenbaard zeker weg kunnen nemen...
> Soera 16:101 En wanneer Wij het ene teken [of vers] in plaats van het andere brengen - en Allah weet het beste wat Hij openbaart - zeggen zij: Gij verzint slechts.
> Soera 22:52: Nimmer zonden Wij een boodschapper of een profeet vr u of, wanneer hij (zijn boodschap) verkondigde, kwam de duivel ertussen. Doch Allah doet hetgeen Satan inblaast te niet [dat is: abrogeert] . Dan bevestigt Allah Zijn woorden...


Oftewel, Hij hoeft ons niets te bewijzen, Hij heeft ons niet nodig en kan ons ook gewoon in onwetendheid over Zijn bestaan laten leven, maar Hij brengt ons bewijzen/tekens JUIST omdat Hij zoveel van ons houdt en omdat Hij de Al-Genadevolle is!
En zelfs de Duivel kan kan God's Woord niet aanraken! En zo, en dan, bevestigd Allah Zijn woorden, voor altijd. 

Zie je, 1 woord kan de gehele menselijke interpretatie over de Koranische Boodschap veranderen, maar wat wij ook mogen denken, bij Allah is Al-Kitaab, Hij is de Alwetende. 




> Soerats voor de Hidjra waren allemaal in Medina door Mohamed de profeet geabrogeerd.Sorry zoroaster, dat is een feit.En die versen die ik hier boven heb geplak bevestigen dat.


Waar baseer je dit op? Wat is je bewijs hiervoor? Precies zoals Ibnu jou ook eerder vroeg en kom aub niet met koranteksten, maar met volgens jou historisch bewijs.
Ben benieuwd. En Ibnu vast ook, hij heeft nog steeds geen antwoord van je gekregen....

Groetjes.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

Ter aanvulling:

zelfs vanuit jouw ''view of point'' is er sprake van onlogische redenering. Want als er staat wat jij zegt dat er staat, dan staat er dus: ''Allah abrogeert elke vers die Hij wil...''
ECHTER, dit betekent niet dat Hij dit 100% heeft gedaan, maar dat Hij dat KAN doen, want God kan alles, Hij is de Almachtige. 

Tot slot, er staat nergens dat er koranverzen zijn (van vr de Hidjrah) geabrogeerd ZIJN.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *Ter aanvulling:
> 
> zelfs vanuit jouw ''view of point'' is er sprake van onlogische redenering. Want als er staat wat jij zegt dat er staat, dan staat er dus: ''Allah abrogeert elke vers die Hij wil...''
> ECHTER, dit betekent niet dat Hij dit 100% heeft gedaan, maar dat Hij dat KAN doen, want God kan alles, Hij is de Almachtige. 
> 
> Tot slot, er staat nergens dat er koranverzen zijn (van vr de Hidjrah) geabrogeerd ZIJN.*


 Lees die twee bijdragen boven ; duidelijker kan ik het niet uitleggen
Je wil mij toch niet vertellen dat die versen uit de qoran allemaal leugens zijn?  :aftel:

----------


## DieSter

Als een vers "geabrogeerd" zou zijn, dus niet meer gelden dan zou deze vers niet in de koran staan, waarom zou Hij mensen willen verwarren en verplichten om naar andere mensen te luisteren als Hij waarschuwt voor het volgen van mensen, dat dat je af doet dwalen van Zijn weg, en ook zo vaak spreekt over "zij die zeggen: we volgen slechts wat ons voorouders deden" de afgodendienaren dus.

----------


## DieSter

Hij vraagt niet van ons het vertrouwen voor geleerden of andere mensen en dus hun woorden, maar Hij vraagt ons de waarheid te erkennen, en dit kan alleen als de vrees voor Hem al in het hart is. "Je zult niemand kunnen doen horen, slechts zij die hun Heer vrezen in het verborgene". 

Dit is omdat zij die vrezen er zeker van zullen willen zijn dat wat zij volgen inderdaad de waarheid is. Waarheid leidt naar Hem die De Waarheid is, De Goede, en leugens leiden naar ondergang en vernedering, hoe mooi leugens ook moge klinken in de oren der oneerlijken.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Als een vers "geabrogeerd" zou zijn, dus niet meer gelden dan zou deze vers niet in de koran staan, waarom zou Hij mensen willen verwarren en verplichten om naar andere mensen te luisteren als Hij waarschuwt voor het volgen van mensen, dat dat je af doet dwalen van Zijn weg, en ook zo vaak spreekt over "zij die zeggen: we volgen slechts wat ons voorouders deden" de afgodendienaren dus.*


 Niet in de islam, zo als je ziet,zijn ook de geabrogeerde versen nog allemaal in de Qoran der in.Mensen verwarren ? Niet de moslims, maar wel de ongelovigenSoera 48 vers29. Mohammed is de boodschapper van Allah. En zij, die met hem zijn, zijn hard tegen de ongelovigen en zachtmoedig onder elkander. Gij ziet hen zich buigen en nederwerpen (in gebed), Allah's genade en Zijn welbehagen zoekende - Op hun aangezicht zijn de sporen van het zich ter aarde werpen. Dit is hun beschrijving in de Torah. En hun beschrijving in het Evangelie is als het zaad van koren, dat zijn scheut uitspruit, en dien versterkt, waardoor zij dik wordt en op eigen stengel komt te staan, tot vreugde der zaaiers en woede der ongelovigen. Allah heeft aan de gelovigen die goede werken doen, vergiffenis en een grote beloning beloofd.Zo te zien heeft Mohamed geen bal begrepen wat in de evangelien geschreven staat.Er stat dat wij geen andere Goden mogen verheerlijken.
Dus nooit Allah; maar JHWH, mogen wij verheerlijken.
En wat Allah betreft; hier het verhaal over Allah gezien uit de annalen van de Hindoe's

http://www.hinduism.co.za/kaabaa.htm.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *Beste luckybee,
> 
> 
> 
> 39. Yamhoo Allahu ma yashao wayuthbitu waAAindahu ommu alkitabi 
> 
> Oftewel, alleen Allah/God heeft het Recht Zijn Regels te veranderen, NIEMAND anders, want Hij alleen weet (wat wij niet weten, het Boek= de Waarheid)
> 
> ...


 


> bedankt voor het ophelderen van je argumentatie.
> Ten eerste maak je een grote (interpretatie)fout door het woord ''teken'' als ''(koranische) vers'' te beschouwen. Het woord ''vers'' heb je overigens zelf erachter geplakt, wat betekent dat je de koranverzen uit eigen belang verandert (in interpretatie).


 Ayat in het nederlands, kan je als vers benoemen. .OK in de qoran staat strofen.Maar veranderd, toegevoegd of weggelaten heb ik niets , waar om zou ik; iedereen kan het toch nakijken? 


> zonder kennis van het Arabisch kun je de inhoud/bedoeling van de Koran niet helemaal begrijpen. Mijn arabisch is niet goed, toch hoop ik dat deze betoogd gesteund kan worden door broeders/zusters die het klassieke arabisch wel vloeiend kennen.


 Mijn Groot vader heeft dat gekunt; of meiden Arab Qureish mogen leren,dat betwijvel ik, als ik mij niet vergis is dat voor vrouwen Harram.


> Bovendien kwam God telkens met bewijzen/tekens (wonderen als Mozes, Jezus, etc.) maar werden deze genegeerd of vergeten of liet God deze vergeten worden, waarna Hij (met de evolutie van het menselijke brein) met betere bewijzen kwam (de profeet Mohammed).


 Tsia hoe je dat neem; als je ze allemaal doden mooier vind, als al je naasten lief hebben, is dat jouw zaak, maar niet de mijne.En helemaal niet als deze God tegen me zegt dat ,ik mijn vader mmoet vermoorden als hij ongeloof boven geloof verkiest, is deze God niet JHWH maar een demonSanskrit language Allah, Akka and Amba are synonyms. They signify a goddess or mother. The term ALLAH forms part of Sanskrit chants invoking goddess Durga, also known as Bhavani, Chandi and Mahishasurmardini. The Islamic word for God is., therefore, not an innovation but the ancient Sanskrit appellation retained and continued by Islam. Allah means mother or goddess and mother goddess. 


> Maar dat betekent nog niet dat God slecht is in het overtuigen, nee, dit opzich is een bewijs dat de Vrije Wil wel degelijk bestaat. Niets komt God tekort, Hij heeft ons niet nodig, wij hebben Hem nodig.


 Een God dat leugens als een sacrament (Ook als het alleen tegen ongelovigen, gericht is,) is een God onwaardigd
x


> *Soera 5 vers : 89. Allah zal u niet ter verantwoording roepen voor uw ijdele eden, maar Hij zal u ter verantwoording roepen voor de eden welke gij in ernst aflegt. De boetedoening er voor is: tien armen te spijzigen met het gemiddelde voedsel waarmede gij uw huisgezinnen voedt, of hen te kleden, of het vrijmaken van een slaaf. Maar wie dat niet kan doen zal drie dagen vasten. Dit is de boete voor uw eden, wanneer gij zweert. Maar houdt uw eden. Zo legt Allah u Zijn tekenen uit, opdat gij dankbaar moogt zijn. 
> *





> *Soera 2 vers: 225. Allah zal u niet ter verantwoording roepen voor uw ijdele eden, maar Hij zal u ter verantwoording roepen voor hetgeen uw hart heeft verdiend. Allah is Vergevensgezind, Verdraagzaam. 
> *





> *Soera 16 vers : 106. Wie Allah verwerpt, na te hebben geloofd - behalve hij die wordt gedwongen terwijl zijn hart in het geloof vrede blijft vinden - en zijn hart voor het ongeloof opent, op hem rust Allah's toorn; en er zal een grote straf voor hem zijn. 
> *


 Dit noemen julie Takkeyah.Ik hoop dat ik je niet iedere letter voor je neus moet duwen, dat wordt op den duur toch wel erg zaai

----------


## dr SiliconValley

De Koran wist dat er mensen zoals jullie zouden zijn die Allah met de heidense godinnen (Lat, Uzza, Manat, etc.) van de Quraish zouden verwarren:

053.019 
Have you then considered the Lat and the Uzza, 

053.020 
And another, the third (goddess), Manat? 


053.021 
What! for you the male sex, and for Him, the female? 


053.022 
Behold, such would be indeed *a division most unfair* !  

053.023 
They are naught but names which you have named, you and your fathers ; Allah has not sent for them any authority. They follow naught but conjecture and the low desires which (their) souls incline to; and certainly the guidance has come to them from their Lord. 

053.024 
Or shall man have what he wishes? 

053.025 
But it is to Allah that the End and the Beginning (of all things) belong. 


053.026 
And how many an angel is there in the heavens whose intercession does not avail at all except after Allah has given permission to whom He pleases and chooses. 

053.027 
Those who believe not in the Hereafter, name the angels with female names . 


053.028 
And they have no knowledge of it; they do not follow anything but conjecture, and surely conjecture does not avail against the truth at all .

----------


## dr SiliconValley

071.023 
And they say: By no means leave your gods, nor leave Wadd, nor Suwa; nor Yaghus, and Yauq and Nasr. 

071.024 
*And indeed they have led astray many* , and do not increase the unjust in aught but error.

----------


## DieSter

quote: 
zonder kennis van het Arabisch kun je de inhoud/bedoeling van de Koran niet helemaal begrijpen. Mijn arabisch is niet goed, toch hoop ik dat deze betoogd gesteund kan worden door broeders/zusters die het klassieke arabisch wel vloeiend kennen. 

Van Allah komt kennis, en Hij geeft kennis in mate, het arabisch is een duidelijke taal, wat Hij van de koran doet begrijpen is voor jou om naar te handelen, hoe weinig dit ook in jou ogen mag lijken, want handel je naar wat Hij jou geeft aan kennis omdat je Hem vreest en liever niet mensen woorden volgt omdat je bang bent dat ze niet waar zijn, dan is daar waar het om gaat. jou vrees voor Hem is wat Hij van jou wil en het gaat niet om uiterlijkheden nog wat andere mensen doen. Hij kijkt wat er in de harten van de mensen is zegt Hij in de koran niet naar jullie uiterlijkheden.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *De Koran wist dat er mensen zoals jullie zouden zijn die Allah met de heidense godinnen (Lat, Uzza, Manat, etc.) van de Quraish zouden verwarren:
> 
> 
> Behold, such would be indeed a division most unfair !  
> 
> 053.023 
> They are naught but names which you have named, you and your fathers ; Allah has not sent for them any authority. They follow naught but conjecture and the low desires which (their) souls incline to; and certainly the guidance has come to them from their Lord. 
> 
> ...


 Ik ken deze Soerat heel goed; en weet ook hoe het was gegaan Mohamed heeft Laat Uzza en Manaat kortehand tot Jins verklaard, en Allah ( de damonische Godin) tot universele God, maar een demone blijft een demone ook als je ze tot mannelijk God verklaard, dat zie je aan de resultaten, overal waar de islam heerst; is moord en roof en verkrachtingen,en wraak je dagelijkse leven.En dat ,willen wij niet.PS dit hoort ook tot de Soerat die Mo geabroggeerd heeft.De enige soerat uit de Mekka periode, dat niet geabroggeerd is dat is Soerat 1.  :duivel:   :duivel:

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ik ken deze Soerat heel goed; en weet ook hoe het was gegaan Mohamed heeft Laat Uzza en Manaat kortehand tot Jins verklaard, en Allah ( de damonische Godin) tot universele God, maar een demone blijft een demone ook als je ze tot mannelijk God verklaard, dat zie je aan de resultaten, overal waar de islam heerst; is moord en roof en verkrachtingen,en wraak je dagelijkse leven.En dat ,willen wij niet.PS dit hoort ook tot de Soerat die Mo geabroggeerd heeft.De enige soerat uit de Mekka periode, dat niet geabroggeerd is dat is Soerat 1.  *


oke, bij deze denk ik dat het niet veel nut meer heeft dat we hierover verder gaan discussieren, ten eerste vroeg ik om historisch bewijs dat mohammed verzen geabrogeerd zou hebben.... ten tweede ben ik absoluut niet overtuigd, integendeel, ik ben sterker in mijn geloof geworden.... ik respecteer jouw mening, meer kan ik niet doen...

het ga je goed

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *quote: 
> zonder kennis van het Arabisch kun je de inhoud/bedoeling van de Koran niet helemaal begrijpen. Mijn arabisch is niet goed, toch hoop ik dat deze betoogd gesteund kan worden door broeders/zusters die het klassieke arabisch wel vloeiend kennen. 
> 
> Van Allah komt kennis, en Hij geeft kennis in mate, het arabisch is een duidelijke taal, wat Hij van de koran doet begrijpen is voor jou om naar te handelen, hoe weinig dit ook in jou ogen mag lijken, want handel je naar wat Hij jou geeft aan kennis omdat je Hem vreest en liever niet mensen woorden volgt omdat je bang bent dat ze niet waar zijn, dan is daar waar het om gaat. jou vrees voor Hem is wat Hij van jou wil en het gaat niet om uiterlijkheden nog wat andere mensen doen. Hij kijkt wat er in de harten van de mensen is zegt Hij in de koran niet naar jullie uiterlijkheden.*


Dank u, 

ik begrijp dat Hij de enige is die wij echt moeten vrezen, en niet de duivel of wat dan ook, want je Iman is sterker dan hun krachten....

maar men moet niet op zo'n manier bang zijn voor God dat hij aan Zijn Macht en Genade gaat twijfelen of door angst verlamd wordt.... dan noem ik ongezonde liefde, maar ik begrijp dat we nergens, behalve (onze band met) God, bang voor hoeven te zijn als we God vertrouwen...

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *oke, bij deze denk ik dat het niet veel nut meer heeft dat we hierover verder gaan discussieren, ten eerste vroeg ik om historisch bewijs dat mohammed verzen geabrogeerd zou hebben.... ten tweede ben ik absoluut niet overtuigd, integendeel, ik ben sterker in mijn geloof geworden.... ik respecteer jouw mening, meer kan ik niet doen...
> 
> het ga je goed*


 Ja dat geloof ik ook ; dat is ook de oorzaak dat Nederlanders geen zin hebben met julie te diskuteren.
Julie halen de evangelie, zonder het ooit gelezen te hebben, maar ons Mohamed's versie voorschotelt. Wat dat abrogeren betreft, beter als de versen (Strofen ) uit de Qoran kan ik je niet geven. naar mijn mening is dat duidelijk genoeg.Wij willen hier bij ons geen Iraanse verhoudingen.Je heet wel zoroaster, maar je ben geen Perser, maar een Iranier.Je haat de Arabieren, zeg je, maar hangt hun achterlijkheid aan, kan je mij zeggen wie hier dan achterlijker is? de Iranier of de Arabieren?  :lachu:   :lachu:   :lachu:

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ja dat geloof ik ook ; dat is ook de oorzaak dat Nederlanders geen zin hebben met julie te diskuteren.
> Julie halen de evangelie, zonder het ooit gelezen te hebben, maar ons Mohamed's versie voorschotelt. Wat dat abrogeren betreft, beter als de versen (Strofen ) uit de Qoran kan ik je niet geven. naar mijn mening is dat duidelijk genoeg.Wij willen hier bij ons geen Iraanse verhoudingen.Je heet wel zoroaster, maar je ben geen Perser, maar een Iranier.Je haat de Arabieren, zeg je, maar hangt hun achterlijkheid aan, kan je mij zeggen wie hier dan achterlijker is? de Iranier of de Arabieren?   *


Jouw manier van discussieren is voor mij al een reden om je niet serieus te nemen.... 
Ik zeg het je nog 1 keer: ik respecteer jouw mening, maar je hebt me niet overtuigd, integendeel; je komt eerder over als een wanhopige clown.
DieSter heeft gelijk als hij zegt dat je verblind bent (door haat).
Zeg maar wat je wil, ik reageer niet meer op je. 

Take care 

Zoroaster

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *Jouw manier van discussieren is voor mij al een reden om je niet serieus te nemen.... 
> Ik zeg het je nog 1 keer: ik respecteer jouw mening, maar je hebt me niet overtuigd, integendeel; je komt eerder over als een wanhopige clown.
> DieSter heeft gelijk als hij zegt dat je verblind bent (door haat).
> Zeg maar wat je wil, ik reageer niet meer op je. 
> 
> Take care 
> 
> Zoroaster*


 beste zoroaster ik ben niet hier om iemand te overtuigen, of zo iets,ik ben hier om te waarschuwen, zo iets als WAAG HET NIET. Haten ? Ik? nee dat doe ik niet. Haten dat maak je ziek, en ongelukkig.  :jammer:  Ik ben op mijn Quivive, that's all.

----------


## Affie

Er werden stukken uit het Hindoesme aangehaald. 

Uit de Veda de oudste Hindoe geschriften heeft een hoog aanstaande Pandit bewezen dat Mohammed de laatste profeet van God is. 

De abbrogatie van verzen is geen echte abbrogatie maar verduidelijkingen van eerdere openbaringen. 

Er zijn inderdaad heel veel hindoe riten de Islam binnegedrongen dit heeft niets te maken het Woord van God maar door valse ahadith.

Als Allah een Maangod zou zijn dan kun je je bedenken dat Hij ook een God voor de Maan is. De maan bidt God aan en niet anders om. 

Kortom er is maar n God. 

Die halve maan in de symbool van de Islam vind ik ook nergens op slaan net zoals de ster die de symbolische vijf pilaren aanduidt. Er is maar n Pilaar waar het geloof op rust en dat is de totale Onderwerping aan God.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Affie_ 
> *Er werden stukken uit het Hindoesme aangehaald. 
> 
> Uit de Veda de oudste Hindoe geschriften heeft een hoog aanstaande Pandit bewezen dat Mohammed de laatste profeet van God is. 
> 
> De abbrogatie van verzen is geen echte abbrogatie maar verduidelijkingen van eerdere openbaringen. 
> 
> Er zijn inderdaad heel veel hindoe riten de Islam binnegedrongen dit heeft niets te maken het Woord van God maar door valse ahadith.
> 
> ...


 


> Er werden stukken uit het Hindoesme aangehaald.


 Dat klopt ik heb het uit de oude Hindoe geschriften gehaald. en daar word verteld ;


> The text of the crucial Vikramaditya inscription, found inscribed on a gold dish hung inside the Kaaba shrine in Mecca


 


> The principal shrines at both Varanasi in India and at Mecca in Arvasthan (Arabia) were Siva temples. Even to this day ancient Mahadev (Siva) emblems can be seen. It is the Shankara (Siva) stone that Muslim pilgrims reverently touch and kiss in the Kaaba.


 


> that the word ALLAH itself is Sanskrit. In Sanskrit language Allah, Akka and Amba are synonyms. They signify a goddess or mother. The term ALLAH forms part of Sanskrit chants invoking goddess Durga, also known as Bhavani, Chandi and Mahishasurmardini. The Islamic word for God is., therefore, not an innovation but the ancient Sanskrit appellation retained and continued by Islam. Allah means mother or goddess and mother goddess.


 De halve maan is hetteken van Shiwa, het wordt op de voorhoofd gemaalt.


> Als Allah een Maangod zou zijn dan kun je je bedenken dat Hij ook een God voor de Maan is. De maan bidt God aan en niet anders om.


 The term ALLAH forms part of Sanskrit chants invoking goddess Durga, also known as Bhavani, Chandi and Mahishasurmardini. The Islamic word for God is., therefore, not an innovation but the ancient Sanskrit appellation retained and continued by Islam. Allah means mother or goddess and mother goddess Volgens de veda is Allah synoniem met Bhavani, Chandi Mahisharurmardini,allemaal incarnaties van de Godin Durga(Kali) de bloeddorstige,mensenvlees etende, vrouwelijke demon.Dus sorry jongen, met de God van Abraham heeft Allah niets te doen.En bovendien is Allah een heel heel stoute meisje zo te zien.


> Kortom er is maar n God.


 en dat is JHWH deGod van Abraham  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## Affie

en dat is JHWH deGod van Abraham


De God van Abraham is ook mijn God. Jij noemt hem God in het Hebreeuws JHWH en ik noem hem ALLAH in het Arabisch. 

Dat Allah ook voorkomt in het sanskrit, Het zij zo. Maar ik bidt geen Maangod aan. Blijkbaar vonden de arabieren het mooie bewording van God. Allah. 

Dat de maan gedoe met Islam wordt verwoven daar ben ik het niet mee eens. Daarom de symbool van kwart maan met 5 ster erin vind ik bull....

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Affie_ 
> *en dat is JHWH deGod van Abraham
> 
> 
> De God van Abraham is ook mijn God. Jij noemt hem God in het Hebreeuws JHWH en ik noem hem ALLAH in het Arabisch. 
> 
> Dat Allah ook voorkomt in het sanskrit, Het zij zo. Maar ik bidt geen Maangod aan. Blijkbaar vonden de arabieren het mooie bewording van God. Allah. 
> 
> Dat de maan gedoe met Islam wordt verwoven daar ben ik het niet mee eens. Daarom de symbool van kwart maan met 5 ster erin vind ik bull....*


 


> De God van Abraham is ook mijn God. Jij noemt hem God in het Hebreeuws JHWH en ik noem hem ALLAH in het Arabisch.


 Allah is niet eens Arabisch maar sancskrit, de taal van de Kassatria's( Arya's) die de baas waren in heel Arabie.


> Dat Allah ook voorkomt in het sanskrit, Het zij zo. Maar ik bidt geen Maangod aan. Blijkbaar vonden de arabieren het mooie bewording van God. Allah.


 Het komt niet alleen in het sancscrit voor, daar komt het vandaan , zie daar boven.Maar beslist niet de God van Abraham;JHWH vergeet niets.Het bewijs dat Allah een demon is staat in de Qoran geschreven. Julie zeggen alle verzen in de Qoran, zijn nooit geabrogeerd; stel dat julie gelijk hebben, en alle versen uit deqoran geldt zo als het daar in staan; vertel mij maar welke versen julie dan willen volgen; die uit de Mekka predikking?
Dan overtreed je de versen uit Medina ; En als julie de versen uit Medina volgt, dan overtreed je de Mekka predkkingen.Dus welke weg je ook kiest, een moslim leef altijd in zonde (Haram). Zo als je ziet Allah heeft julie behoorlijk schaakmat gezet, zo of zo de hel is julie bestemming. toch? Dus is Allah toch de heer van het Vuur?Iblis?


> Dat de maan gedoe met Islam wordt verwoven daar ben ik het niet mee eens. Daarom de symbool van kwart maan met 5 ster erin vind ik bull..


 Ik heb dat niet gedaan, de bewijzen liggen in de geschiedenis 
1* opgetekent in de Veda;
2* En uit argeoloische opgravingen;  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## i believe in god

20 Bewijzen dat de Qur'an God's woord is (site:http://www.ontdekislam.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18603)
Deze bewijzen zijn allemaal door de westerse gemeenschap bewezen door onderzoek .
BEWIJS 1 

"Hij heeft de twee zeen gescheiden, die elkaar ontmoeten. Daartussen is een versperring geplaatst welke zij niet kunnen passeren". (Qur'an 55:19 en 20). 

Zoals we allemaal weten bestaat er zoet en zout water. Hoewel er grote golven, een sterke stromingen en getijen in deze zeen zijn, mengen of overschrijden ze een barrire niet, die hun van elkaar afscheidt. Men heeft ontdekt dat, wat zoetwater onderscheidt van zoutwater in estuaria, 

"Een dichtheidslijngrens is met een gemarkeerde dichtheids discontinuteit die de twee lagen (namelijk, zoet en zout water) van elkaar scheiden". (Oceanography, Gross, P. 242. Zie ook Introductory Oceanography, Thurman, PP. 300-301). 

EN 

"Deze scheiding (afscheidingszone) heeft een ander zoutgehalte dan het zoetwater en het zoutwater". (Oceanography, Gross, P. 244. Introductory Oceanography, Thurman, PP. 300-301). 

Deze informatie is pas recent ontdekt met behulp van geavanceerde technische uitrusting die temperatuur, zoutgehalte, dichtheid, zuurstof oplosbaarheid etc. meet. Het menselijk oog kan het verschil tussen de twee samenkomende zeen niet waarnemen, de twee zeen lijken eerder als n homogene zee. Hetzelfde is het geval met de scheiding van water in estuaria, onze ogen kunnen de drie soorten water, zoet, zout en gemengd (scheidingszone), niet van elkaar onderscheiden. 

Op deze foto zie je die versperring, de zogenaamde, "Zone of Dispersion", 




Graad 2. (BLAREN: Erg pijnlijk als het uitbarst!!). 




Allaah zei niet: "Telkens wanneer hun huiden zijn gebrandt", maar Hij zei: "Telkens wanneer hun huiden hellemaal afgebrand zijn", dus nadat alle zenuwuiteinden zijn afgebrandt. Niemand wist vroeger, dat alleen het huid pijngevoelig is, dus dit is een wonder in de Qur'an! 


BEWIJS 3 

"En Wij hebben het ijzer neergezonden. Daarin is geweldige kracht en veel nuttigheid voor mensen". (Qur'an 57:25). 

Wetenschap heeft bewezen, dat ijzer niet gevormd kan zijn in onze zonnestelsel, omdat ijzer in veel hogere temperaturen wordt gevormd, dus het moet wel zijn neergestuurd uit andere delen van het Universum, zoals in de Qur'an staat! 



De enige manier hoe we kunnen begrijpen hoe bergen als de wolken in de hemel voorbij kunnen gaan, is door aan te nemen dat de aarde rondraait in de hemel! De aarde draait met een snelheid van 1.600 km per uur om haar eigen as, en zo gaan de bergen voorbij in de hemel als de wolken! Niemand kon dit hebben geweten in een tijd waarin men dacht dat China de verste land was en de zon om de aarde draaide, dus het moet wel God's woord zijn. 

La ilaha il Allaah! 


BEWIJS 5 

"Weten degenen die ongelovig zijn niet dat de hemelen en de aarde als een gemengde massa waren en dat Wij hen daarna hebben gesplitst en dat Wij alle levende organismen uit het water maakten? Geloven zij niet?" (Qur'an 21:30). 



De moderne toegepaste en theoretische kosmologie geeft duidelijk aan dat op een bepaald moment het gehele heelal niets anders dan een 'rook' wolk was. Dit is n van de onbetwistbare principes van de standaard moderne kosmologie. Wetenschappers kunnen nu nieuwe sterren formaties waarnemen in de overblijfselen van deze 'rook'. De heldere sterren die we 's nachts zien, waren net als het hele heelal in deze 'rook' gevormd. 

Alfred Kroner is n van de bekendste geologen op aarde en na deze feiten onderzocht te hebben zei hij: 

"Als we bedenken waar Mohammed vandaan kwam. Ik denk dat het bijna onmogelijk is dat hij over dingen had kunnen weten, zoals de gemeenschappelijke oorsprong van het heelal, omdat de wetenschappers pas de laatste jaren met zeer gecompliceerde en geavanceerde technologische methodes hebben ontdekt, dat dit het geval is". 

Allaahu Akbar!! 


BEWIJS 7 

"Wij hebben de hemel gebouwd met macht. Waarlijk, Wij breiden hem uit". (Quran 41:57). 

De kracht van de Big Bang was zo sterk, dat de hemel nog steeds aan het uitbreiden is. Alle galaxieen of galaxieenhopen of superhopen of super-superhopen bewegen weg van elkaar. 

Stephen Hawking zei: De ontdekking dat de hemel aan het uitspreiden is, is n van de grootste ontdekkingen van de 20ste Eeuw. (Stephen Hawking: "A Brief History of Time"). 

Zie deze video erover, 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r2GKTM3IcE"]YouTube - Expansion of the Universe in Quran!![/ame] 

Wie had 1500 jaar geleden kunnen weten dat het Universum nog aan het uitbreiden is? 


BEWIJS 8 

"De Dag, waarop Wij de hemelen zullen oprollen zoals een schrijver zijn geschriften oprolt. Gelijk Wij de schepping eerst begonnen, aldus zullen Wij haar terugbrengen - een Belofte van Ons; voorwaar Wij zullen deze nakomen". (Qur'an 21:104). 

"The Big Crunch Theory", leert dat het heelal uiteindelijk weer in elkaar zal krimpen en zal vergaan. Zo zal de schepping worden, "Teruggebracht", zoals het in die vers uit de Qur'an staat. Zie deze korte videotje over de "Big Crunch", 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJgY-ZPY0L0"]YouTube - The Big Crunch, possible future for the Universe[/ame] 

Renata Kallosh en Andrei Linde, Professoren van fysica aan de "Stanford University", schreven over dit onderwerp: 

"Het universum zal warschijnlijk gedoemd zijn om te vergaan en te verdwijnen. Alles wat wij nu zien, en veel verdere afstanden die wij niet kunnen zien, zullen inkrimpen tot 1 puntje, kleiner dan een proton (zoals het eerst begon)". (Schwartz, "Cosmic 'Big Crunch' could trigger an early demise of our universe"). 

Allaahu Akbar! 


BEWIJS 9 

"En Wij maakten de hemel (atmosfeer) als een beschermende kap, maar zij (de ongelovigen) wendden zich af van Zijn tekenen". (Qur'an 21:31). 

De aarde wordt omringd door een laag die bestaat uit allerlei gassen, namelijk de atmosfeer of dampkring. Zonder deze laag zou het leven op aarde onmogelijk zijn. Heb je ooit nagedacht over al die gaten in de maan? 



"En Ik roep het vergaan der sterren tot getuige. En dat is inderdaad een geweldig grote eed, als jullie dat maar wisten". (Qur'an 56:75 en 76). 

Mensen dachten vroeger dat sterren klein waren, net zoals in de Bijbel staat dat Jezus sterren in zijn hand pakte en dat er sterren op aarde vielen enz. Maar Allaah noemde hier het vergaan van sterren (zwarte gaten), een, "Geweldig GROTE eed". Dit kunnen dus alleen de woorden van de Schepper van de hemelen en de aarde zijn! 


BEWIJS 11 

"Of als duisternis in een diepe zee, bedekt door golf boven golf waarboven wolken zijn: duisternis boven duisternis. Wanneer men zijn hand uitstrekt kan men haar bijna niet zien en hij, wie God geen licht geeft, voor hem is er geen licht". (Qur'an 24:40). 

Ten eerste, vroeger dachten mensen dat golven alleen boven water bestaan, maar nu is bewezen dat er ook inwendige golven zijn, zoals in die Qur'an vers staat. 

Ten tweede, de duisternissen van de zee zitten dieper dan 200 meter onder water, en een mens kan niet meer dan 60 meter onder water duiken, zonder een duikpak. In het boek, "Oceans", staat, 

"De duisternis in diepe zeen en oceanen bevindt zich op een diepte van zo'n 200 meter en dieper. Op deze diepte is er bijna geen licht. Beneden een diepte van 1000 meter is er helemaal geen licht". (Elder, Danny and John Pernetta, "Oceans", Blz. 27). 

Lees hierover meer op de volgende link, 

http://www.55a.net/firas/english/?page=show_det&id=129 

Wie kon deze feiten geweten hebben 1500 jaar geleden? 


BEWIJS 12 

"Lees voor! In de Naam van jou Heer die heeft geschapen. Hij heeft de mens geschapen van een bloedklomp (عَلَقٍ - Alaq)". (Qur'an 96:1 en 2). 

Een van de bekende betekenissen van het Arabishe woord Alaq (عَلَقٍ) is, "(Bloedzuiger)", en zoals onderzoeken nu hebben aangetoond, lijkt de embryo vanaf de 15de tot de 25ste dag op een bloedzuiger, 



Waarom beschreef de Qur'an het voorhoofd als zijnde leugenachtig en zondig? Waarom zei de Qur'an niet dat de persoon leugenachtig en zondig was? Wat is de relatie tussen het voorhoofd en leugen en zonde? 

Als we in de schedel naar het voorhoofd kijken, vinden we het prefrontale gebied van de cerebellum (grote hersenen). 

In een boek getiteld "(Essentials of anatomy & physiology)", staat over dit gebied: "De motivatie en het overleg om bewegingen te plannen en te initiren gebeurt in het voorste gedeelte van de frontale lobben, het prefrontale gebied. Dit is een gebied van associatie cortex". 

In dat boek staat ook: "In verhouding tot zijn betrokkenheid bij motivatie, denkt men dat het prefrontale gebied ook het functionele centrum is voor agressie". 

Dus dit gebied van de cerebellum is verantwoordelijk voor het plannen, motiveren en initiren van zowel goed als slecht gedrag, en het is verantwoordelijk voor het vertellen van leugens en het zeggen van waarheid. Dus het is juist het voorhoofd als leugenachtig en zondig te beschrijven als iemand liegt of een zonde verricht! 


BEWIJS 14 



"Denkt de mens dat Wij zijn botten nooit zullen bijeenbrengen? Zeker wel! Wij zijn in staat om zelfs zijn vinger toppen opnieuw volmaakt te vormen". (Qur'an 75:3 en 4). 

Waarom sprak Allaah over de vingertoppen hier? Wat is er zo special aan vingertoppen? Nu weten wij dat elke mens, andere vingertoppen heeft, zelfs een tweeling heeft niet dezelfde vingertoppen. Alle mensen die ooit geleefd hebben, hadden verschillende vingertoppen! Door te zeggen dat Allaah zelfs onze vingertoppen opniuew kan scheppen, laat Hij zien dat Hij Alwetend en Almachtig is. 

Het was aan het eind van de 19de eeuw dat we achter de uniekheid van de vingertoppen kwamen, daarvoor dachten mensen dat het slechts lijntjes waren, met geen verdere betekenis. Allaah richtte onze aandacht daaraan, zodat we daarover nadenken. 

Subhan'Allaah! 


BEWIJS 17 



"Hedendaagse onderzoeken naar de samenstelling van de aarde hebben bewezen dat bergen diepe wortels hebben onder het aardoppervlak en dat deze wortels nog vele malen langer zijn dan de berg zelf". ("The Geological Concept Of Mountains in the Qur'an", door El Naggar, Pagina 5). 

Dus het meest juiste woord om op basis van deze informatie bergen te beschrijven is 'pin', want het meeste van de eigenlijke set pinnen is verborgen onder het grondoppervlak. 

Wie had dit kunnen weten 1500 jaar geleden? 


BEWIJS 19 



Allaahu Akbar!! 


CONCLUSIE 

Dit waren slechts 20 voorbeelden, maar als je geinteriseerd bent in meer, dan is het boek: "130 Evident Miracles of the Holy Qur'an", een goede aanrader. De wonderen van de Qur'an zijn oneindig. Hoe meer we zoeken, hoe meer we vinden. 

Zie ook deze link, waar je reacties van grote wetenschappers over de Qur'an hoort, 

http://scienceislam.com/scientists_quran.php 

Allaah zegt, 

"Zeg: "Indien de mens en de djinn samenspannen, teneinde het gelijke van deze Koran voort te brengen, zullen zij het gelijke daarvan niet kunnen voortbrengen ook al zouden zij elkanders helpers zijn." (Qur'an 17:88). 

EN 

"En deze Koran kon door niemand buiten God worden voortgebracht. Integendeel, hij is de vervulling van datgene wat er vr was en is een uiteenzetting van de Wet door de Heer der Werelden, daaraan is geen twijfel". (Qur'an 10:37). 

Walhamdolillaahe rabbil Aalamien,
_________________
"Wie een ander vreest rent voor hem weg, maar wie Allaah vreest rent naar Hem toe!" 

Laatst bijgewerkt door Battle_for_Peace op wo sep 12, 2007 3:17 pm, in het totaal 2 keer bewerkt 

wo sep 12, 2007 2:11 pm 


Geregistreerd op: zo apr 23, 2006 6:00 pm
Berichten: 101
Woonplaats: Darul Harb
Geslacht: 

10 Bewijzen dat Mohammad een Profeet van God was 

BEWIJS 1 

Abdullaah Ibn Masud heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei: "Waarlijk, ieder van jullie wordt in veertig dagen bijeengebracht in de buik van zijn moeder". (Sahih Bukhari, Deel 4, Boek 54, Hadith 430). 

Volgens deze Hadith worden de lichaamsdelen van elke mens in 40 dagen (6 weken) bijeengebracht. Subhan'Allaah, en dat zien we op de derde foto hieronder, namelijk, "Week 6". 



Week 5 


Dag 42 



Abdullaah Ibn Abbas, (radiallaahu anhu), heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, (vrede zij met hem), werd gevraagd: "Waar gaat de zon onder en waar gaat het op?" De Boodschapper van Allaah antwoordde: "Het is in constante beweging, het stopt niet en verdwijnt niet. Het gaat onder in een plaats en gaat op in een ander, en het gaat onder op een plaats terwijl het op is gegaan in een andere plaats enzovoort. Dus terwijl sommigen zullen zeggen dat de zon is opgegaan, zullen anderen zeggen dat het juist onder is gegaan". (Overgeleverd door Abi Ishaaq in, "Musnad Imam Abi Ishaaq Al Hamadhani"). 

Allaahu Akbar!! Niemand kon dit 1500 jaar geleden hebben geweten, dus het moet wel een openbaring van God zijn! 


BEWIJS 3 

Jabir ibn Abdullaah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei: "Dajjaal (Anti-Christ) zal rijden op een witte ezel (voertuig), gemaakt van metaal, het afstand tussen twee oren van hem zal 18 meter (40 cubits) zijn". (Ahmad 3\367). 

"Hij zal zo snel als de wolken over de wereld reizen". (Sahih Muslim, Boek 41, Hadith 7015). 

Nu'ayman Ibn Hammad heeft een Hadith in, "Kitabun Fitan", genoteerd waarin Abdullaah Ibn Mas'ud zei: "Het afstand tussen de twee oren van de ezel van Dajjal zal 18 meter (40 cubits) zijn en met elke stap zal hij een reis afstand van drie dagen (tevoet) afleggen". (Kitabun Fitan). 

De Ahaadith gaan over de Anti-Christ die aan het eind der tijden zal verschijnen. Zijn voertuig werd door de Profeet beschreven, 

1). Witte ezel (voertuig) 
2). Gemaakt van metaal 
3). Het afstand tussen zijn twee oren is 18 meter 
4). Hij zal zo snel als de wolken over de wereld reizen 
5). Hij zal met een stap een reis afstand van drie dagen kunnen afleggen 

Wat kan hier anders mee bedoelt zijn dan een vliegtuig? 



De mensen van vroeger konden deze Hadith moeilijk begrijpen, maar nu begrijpen wij het. Sommige Hadith's kwamen uit tijdens het leven van de Profeet, anderen na zijn dood, en anderen in onze tijd. En er zijn veel meer profetien, die in onze tijd pas uit zijn gekomen, zoals deze overlevering bijvoorbeeld, 

"Voordat het Dag des Oordeels aanbreekt, zal een tijd aanbreken waarin mensen slechts de mensen die ze kennen zullen groeten, handel zal zoveel waarde en voorkeur gegeven worden dat zelfs een vrouw haar man zal helpen daarin, ouders en families zullen niet meer bezocht worden, valse bewijzen en valse getuigenissen zullen de ware vervangen, en schrijven zal een norm van het leven worden". (I. Hanbal, 1.407-408. Hakim, Mustadrak, 4.98, 448). 

Alles wat daar staat, is van toepassing op ons! Mensen groeten alleen de mensen die ze kennen, vrouwen werken voor de familie, ouders liggen in bejaardehuizen, valse getuigenissen worden afgelegd en er is bijna niemand in deze landen die niet kan schrijven en lezen! 

Subhan'Allaah! 


BEWIJS 5 

Abdullah ibn Shafeeq heeft overgeleverd dat Muhjin ibn Adraa de Profeet heeft horen zeggen: "De Laatste Dagen, en wat doet jullie weten wat de laatste dagen zijn?" Hij herhaalde dit 3 keer. Iemand vroeg: "Wat zijn de laatste Dagen?" De Profeet antwoordde: "De Dajjaal zal komen en zal op iets klimmen en zal Madinah zien. Hij zal tegen zijn metgezellen zeggen: "Zien jullie die witte paleis? Dat is de moskee van Ahmad! (i.e. een ander naam van Profeet Mohammad)". Dan zal de Dajjaal Madinah proberen in te komen, maar zal zien dat bij ieder ingang bewapende Engelen staan (Die hem niet zal toelaten om binnen te komen). Dan zal Madinah drie keer beven en geen enkele Munaafiq man of vrouw en geen enkele Faasiq man of vrouw zal meer in Madinah blijven, ze zullen achter de Dajjal aangaan, en dat zijn de laatste Dagen". (Hadith met een Sahih Isnad, door Sheikh Mustafa Adwi in zijn boek, 'Al-Fitan wal Malaahim wa Asraatus S'a). 

En nu het grappige. Tot een tijdje geleden was de moskee van de Profeet van gewone bakstenen en stro gebouwd, dus het was niet wit zoals nu. Iedereen die naar Madinah is geweest, heeft de moskee van de verte in het wit zien schijnen, boven al die anderen huizen. Dit is een teken van de profeetschap van Mohammad en een bewijs dat het Uur heel dichtbij is. 

Ik nam deze foto met "Google Earth", je kan daar zien dat het moskee wit is en schijnt boven andere huizen. 



Abu Hurairah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei: "Het laatste Uur zal niet plaatsvinden totdat mensen zullen streven om erg hoge bouwwerken te bouwen". (Sahih Bukhari, Deel 9, Boek 88, Hadith 237). 

Tot een tijdje geleden, leefden de mensen hele simpele levens. Ze leefden in huizen, gemaakt van zand en stro. Tot zelfs de 19de Eeuw was het raar om een gebouw van 6 verdiepingen te zien. Het was in het midden 19de Eeuw dat mensen wolkenkrabbers begonnen te bouwen, en de gebouwen steeds hoger en hoger werden! Het was nadat we olie hadden ontdekt en machines en kranen hadden gebouwd, dat we in staat waren om zulke hoge bouwwerken te bouwen. En zoals in die Hadith staat, verschillende landen proberen nu om de hoogste bouwwerk te bouwen! 

Abdullaah Ibn Omar, (radiallaahu anhu), heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei: "Als het hart van Makkah opengeschept is, en erdoorheen wegen zoals riviertjes zijn gegraven (tunnels), en de gebouwen van de Heilige Stad Makkah hoger zijn gebouwd dan haar bergen, weet dan dat de tijden van fitnah nabij zijn". 



Anas Ibn Malik zei: "Acht mannen uit de stam Ukl kwamen naar de Boodschapper van Allaah en zworen hem trouw op Islaam, maar het klimaat van het land was ongeschikt voor hun gezondheid en ze werden ziek. Ze kwamen bij de Boodschapper van Allaah klagen, die vervolgens zei: "Waarom gaan jullie niet naar (de kudde) van onze kamelen, met onze herder, en drinken jullie niet hun melk en urine (als medicijn)?" Zij zeiden: "Jawel". Ze gingen weg en dronken die (kamelen) melk en urine en herwonnen hun gezondheid". (Sahih Muslim, Boek 16, Hadith 4131). 

Tot een tijde geleden werden de moslims uitgelachen, omdat de Profeet Mohammad, (vrede zij met hem), urine als medicijn aanraadde in die tijd, maar nu is het bewezen dat er genezing ligt in urine. 

Zie deze artiekelen daarover, 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine_therapy 
http://www.cancer.org/docroot/ETO/co...p?sitearea=ETO 

Een van de meest gebruikte medicijnen in Amerika, genaamd, "PREMARIN", is gemaakt van MERRIE URINE! Het woord komt van PREgnant MARe urIN. De officiele website zegt over deze medicijn, 

"Premarin (including Prempro, Premphase, Prempac, and Premelle) is a drug made up of conjugated estrogens obtained from the urine of pregnant mares - put out in many forms (pills, creams, injections, patches, vaginal rings) and is used to reduce the symptoms of menopause in women or women who have had a hysterectomy. It is also prescribed to nearly eliminate the risk of osteoporosis (the brittling of bones) and reduce the chance of heart disease in women over 50". (Bron: http://www.premarin.org 

Zelfs in de Aspirin, Tylenol en Advil die we eten, zit dieren urine! Dus, waarom, als zij zelf medicijnen nemen waar paarden urine inzit is er niks aan de hand, maar als onze Profeet het 1500 jaar geleden, wanneer zulke medicijnen niet aanwezig waren, aanraadt is het fout? En hoe wist de Profeet dat er genezing lag in urine? Hier is een BBC artiekel over genezing in kamelen, 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/mid...st/1702393.stm 

Subhan'Allaah! 


BEWIJS 8 



En de laatste Hadith, dat iemand's stem tegen hem zal spreken, daarmee kan verwezen zijn naar de radio, tv, cassette bandjes, CD's etc. De mensen hadden vroeger mischien geen idee waar de Profeet het over had, maar nu weten we wat hij bedoelde! 


BEWIJS 10 



Geregistreerd op: zo apr 23, 2006 6:00 pm
Berichten: 101
Woonplaats: Darul Harb
Geslacht: 

De rekenkundige wonder van de Heilige Qur'an 

Het woord ----- Aantal x vermeldt in de Qur'an 

(Dunia) Deze wereld 115 
(Akhira) Het Hiernamaals 115 

(Shajtan) Engelen 88 
(Malaika) Duivelen 88 

(Al Hayaat) Leven 145 
(Al Maut) Dood 145 

(Rajul) Man 24 
(Marha) Vrouw 24 

Paradijs 77 
Hel 77 

Zeg 332 
Zij zeiden 332 

Mensen 50 
Boodschappers 50 

Iblies (dui-vel) 11 
Toevlucht bij God 11 

Ellende 75 
Dankbaarheid 75 

(Ieman) Geloof 25 
(Kufr) Ongeloof 25 

Uitgeven 73 
Tevredenheid 73 

Misleide mensen 17 
Dode mensen 17 

Moslims 41 
Jihaad 41 

Magie 60 
Misleiding 60 

(Zakat) Aalmoes 32 
(Barakah) Beloning 32 

Tong 25 
Preek 25 

(Al Salihaat) Goede daden 167 
(Al Sayi'at) Slechte daden 167 

(Al Shiddah) Moeilijke tijden 114 
(Sabr) Geduld 114 

Mohammad 4 
Shariah 4 

(Khamr) Wijn 6 
(Saqara) Bedwelmend 6 

(Fail) Daden 107 
(Ajr) Beloning 107 

(Musibah) Ellende 75 
(Shukr) Dankbaarheid 75 

(Al Huda) Leiding 79 
(Ar Rahma) Genade 79

(Khiyanah) Verraad 16 
(Khabith) Dwaad 16 

Planten 26 
Bomen 26 

(Yawm) Dag 365 
(Ayaam) Dagen 30 
(Shahar) Maand 12 

Allaah richt het woord, "Aanbidt" 3 keer tegen de mensheid in het algemeen, 3 tegen de mensen van Makkah, 3 zegt Noah dat tegen zijn volk, 3 zegt Hud dat tegen zijn volk, 3 zegt Salih dat tegen zijn volk en 3 zegt Jezus dat tegen zijn volk. Toeval?
En toch zullen julie blijven ontkennen zoals allah dat vermeld in qur'an
ik hoop dat julie de juiste weg zullen kiezen

----------


## i believe in god

read my message

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Jabir ibn Abdullaah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet zei: "Dajjaal (Anti-Christ) zal rijden op een witte ezel (voertuig), gemaakt van metaal, het afstand tussen twee oren van hem zal 18 meter (40 cubits) zijn". (Ahmad 3367).
> 
> "Hij zal zo snel als de wolken over de wereld reizen". (Sahih Muslim, Boek 41, Hadith 7015).
> 
> Nu'ayman Ibn Hammad heeft een Hadith in, "Kitabun Fitan", genoteerd waarin Abdullaah Ibn Mas'ud zei: "Het afstand tussen de twee oren van de ezel van Dajjal zal 18 meter (40 cubits) zijn en met elke stap zal hij een reis afstand van drie dagen (tevoet) afleggen". (Kitabun Fitan).
> 
> De Ahaadith gaan over de Anti-Christ die aan het eind der tijden zal verschijnen. Zijn voertuig werd door de Profeet beschreven,
> 
> 1). Witte ezel (voertuig)
> ...


De Antichrist zal aan het einde der tijden per vliegtuig arriveren. Waarom niet gewoon op die razendsnelle metalen ezel? Da's heus niet idioter dan de Antichrist per vliegtuig.
Het is altijd weer opvallend dat koran en ahadith blijkbaar z opgesteld zijn dat ze pas grofweg in de 20e/21e eeuw dankzij Westerse wetenschap goed begrepen kunnen worden. Over de idioterie op zich van het ombatterijen van koranteksten naar moderne inzichten en uitvindingen zijn ook al tot in den treure opmerkingen geplaatst.

----------


## naam

> De Antichrist zal aan het einde der tijden per vliegtuig arriveren. Waarom niet gewoon op die razendsnelle metalen ezel? Da's heus niet idioter dan de Antichrist per vliegtuig.
> Het is altijd weer opvallend dat koran en ahadith blijkbaar z opgesteld zijn dat ze pas grofweg in de 20e/21e eeuw dankzij Westerse wetenschap goed begrepen kunnen worden. Over de idioterie op zich van het ombatterijen van koranteksten naar moderne inzichten en uitvindingen zijn ook al tot in den treure opmerkingen geplaatst.


De antichrist in een vliegtuig? Dat is zooo 20e eeuw.

----------


## naam

> 20 Bewijzen dat de Qur'an God's woord is (site:http://www.ontdekislam.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18603)
> Deze bewijzen zijn allemaal door de westerse gemeenschap bewezen door onderzoek .
> BEWIJS 1 
> 
> "Hij heeft de twee zeen gescheiden, die elkaar ontmoeten. Daartussen is een versperring geplaatst welke zij niet kunnen passeren". (Qur'an 55:19 en 20). 
> 
> Zoals we allemaal weten bestaat er zoet en zout water. Hoewel er grote golven, een sterke stromingen en getijen in deze zeen zijn, mengen of overschrijden ze een barrire niet, die hun van elkaar afscheidt. Men heeft ontdekt dat, wat zoetwater onderscheidt van zoutwater in estuaria, 
> 
> "Een dichtheidslijngrens is met een gemarkeerde dichtheids discontinuteit die de twee lagen (namelijk, zoet en zout water) van elkaar scheiden". (Oceanography, Gross, P. 242. Zie ook Introductory Oceanography, Thurman, PP. 300-301). 
> ...


Ik begin maar gewoon met het eerste bewijs. 
Dit is dus gewoon niet waar. Het menselijk oog kan wel onderscheid maken tussen zout en zoet water, zie je foto.
Als je aan het einde van een rivier staat is er namelijk kleurverschil mogelijk.
De barrire wordt ook gewoon doorbroken aangezien al het rivierwater gewoon de zee in gaat. Het vermengd zich met het zoute water. 
In de riviermond is het water brak een mengsel tussen zoet en zout water. 
Een paar maal per jaar komt er ook vloedgolf vanuit de zee de amazone rivier instromen. Hoezo barrire? Dat kon Mohammed natuurlijk niet weten.

Bovendien er staat twee zeeen. Een rivier is toch ook geen zee, dus het klopt sowieso al niet.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Bovendien er staat twee zeeen. Een rivier is toch ook geen zee, dus het klopt sowieso al niet.


Het gaat over 2 koran versen:

55:19 Hij heeft de twee zeen gescheiden

25:53 En Hij is het die twee wateren heeft doen stromen, het ene zoet en het andere zout

Zie voor een uitgebreide uitleg over de twee gescheiden zeen:

http://www.55a.net/firas/en1/index.p...erse&Itemid=91

----------


## Snowwhite

Modern Science has discovered that in the places where two different seas meet, there is a barrier between them. This barrier divides the two seas so that each sea has its own temperature, salinity, and density. _(Principles of Oceanography, Davis, pp. 92-930_ For example, Mediterranean sea water is warm, saline, and less dense, compared to Atlantic ocean water. When Mediterranean sea water enters the Atlantic over the Gibraltar sill, it moves several hundred kilometers into the Atlantic at a depth of about 1000 meters with its own warm, saline, and less dense characteristics. The Mediterranean water stabilizes at this depth _(Principles of Oceanography, Davis, p. 93.)_.


_The Mediterranean sea water as it enters the Atlantic over the Gibraltar sill with its own warm, saline, and less dense characteristics, because of the barrier that distinguishes between them. Temperatures are in degrees Celsius (C). (Marine Geology, Kuenen, p. 43, with a slight enhancement.)_

Although there are large waves, strong currents, and tides in these seas, they do not mix or transgress this barrier. 

The Holy Quran mentioned that there is a barrier between two seas that meet and that they do not transgress. God has said: 

*55:19-20 He has set free the two seas meeting together. There is a barrier between them. They do not transgress.*

But when the Quran speaks about the divider between fresh and salt water, it mentions the existence of a forbidding partition with the barrier. God has said in the Quran:

*25:53 He is the one who has set free the two kinds of water, one sweet and palatable, and the other salty and bitter. And He has made between them a barrier and a forbidding partition.*

One may ask, why did the Quran mention the partition when speaking about the divider between fresh and salt water, but did not mention it when speaking about the divider between the two seas?

Modern science has discovered that in estuaries, where fresh (sweet) and salt water meet, the situation is somewhat different from what is found in places where two seas meet. It has been discovered that what distinguishes fresh water from salt water in estuaries is a pycnocline zone with a marked density discontinuity separating the two layers. _( Oceanography, Gross, p. 242. Also see Introductory Oceanography, Thurman, pp. 300-301.)_
This partition (zone of separation) has a different salinity from the fresh water and from the salt water. _(Oceanography, Gross, p. 244, and Introductory Oceanography, Thurman, pp. 300-301.)_


_Longitudinal section showing salinity (parts per thousand ) in an estuary. We can see here the partition (zone of separation) between the fresh and the salt water. (Introductory Oceanography, Thurman, p. 301, with a slight enhancement.)_

This information has been discovered only recently, using advanced equipment to measure temperature, salinity, density, oxygen dissolubility, etc. The human eye cannot see the difference between the two seas that meet, rather the two seas appear to us as one homogeneous sea. Likewise, the human eye cannot see the division of water in estuaries into the three kinds: fresh water, salt water, and the partition (zone of separation).

http://www.islam-guide.com/ch1-1-e.htm

----------


## Charlus

De vraag is niet of die uitlegjes kloppen, de vraag is wat bepaalde moslims bezielt op een dergelijke manier met hun geloof en bijbehorende heilige geschriften om te gaan. Zo treurig banaal. Mocht het doel extern zijn, te weten de Islam en moslims voor Westerlingen helemaal van deze tijd doen lijken, dan wordt hoogstens het tegendeel bereikt. Wanneer deze specifieke moslims zichzelf ergens van moeten overtuigen: nog triester.

----------


## Tomas

Ik denk dat ondertussen -zelfs- in de primitieve Islamitische wereld westerse wetenschappers een hoge status hebben gekregen. Al die wonderbaarlijke dingen die uit het westen komen valt zelfs daar op. Dokters met westerse opleidingen die kunnen genezen als nooit te voren. Dat ondermijnt de status van de religieuze leiders. Zonder twijfel. Op deze wijze proberen ze hun gezag over de rug van de westerse wetenschap te herwinnen. Het is dus gericht op de lokale primitieve bevolking. Ik kan me goed vorostellen dat voor deze primitieve onopgeleide mensen het allemaal heel wonderbaarlijk en logisch klinkt. En natuurlijk heb je dergelijke mensen ook -in kleinere hoeveelheden- hier in het westen. Die komen dan wat sneu over. Maar in een Islamitisch land kan het goed werken.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> En toch zullen julie blijven ontkennen zoals allah dat vermeld in qur'an


Gelukkig maar. 
Als we het niet zouden ontkennen zou de Koran niet kloppen.

----------


## Charlus

> Ik denk dat ondertussen -zelfs- in de primitieve Islamitische wereld westerse wetenschappers een hoge status hebben gekregen. Al die wonderbaarlijke dingen die uit het westen komen valt zelfs daar op. Dokters met westerse opleidingen die kunnen genezen als nooit te voren. Dat ondermijnt de status van de religieuze leiders. Zonder twijfel. Op deze wijze proberen ze hun gezag over de rug van de westerse wetenschap te herwinnen. Het is dus gericht op de lokale primitieve bevolking. Ik kan me goed vorostellen dat voor deze primitieve onopgeleide mensen het allemaal heel wonderbaarlijk en logisch klinkt. En natuurlijk heb je dergelijke mensen ook -in kleinere hoeveelheden- hier in het westen. Die komen dan wat sneu over. Maar in een Islamitisch land kan het goed werken.


Redelijk plausibel verhaal dat de doelgroep verklaart, een doelgroep waarvan de leden aldus voorgelicht het idee krijgen goed inzicht te hebben in hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening. Als bij toverslag zijn ze ter zake kundiger en kritischer (ET) dan onafhankelijk van de Islam opererende wetenschappers. 
Westerse wetenschapper zijn uiteindelijk onwetend en kwaadwillend, want ze weigeren te aanvaarden dat hun wetenschapsbeoefening ondergeschikt en schatplichtig is aan de (k wetenschappelijke) feilloosheid van koran en ahadith, ondanks de overweldigende bewijzen. Je reinste hoogmoed. Dus: Westerse uitvindingen aanvaarden in het gezonde besef dat de Islam ook hier superieur is.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles, ook Amerikaanse blanke creationisten verwerpen de ET, tevens staan vele blanke Nederlanders kritisch ten opzichte van de gangbare wetenschap. 

Het zou je sieren als je _zelf_ ook wat zou onderzoeken, door alternatieve sites te raadplegen, in plaats van als een schoothondje achter de gevestigde orde aan te lopen.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik denk dat ondertussen -zelfs- in de primitieve Islamitische wereld westerse wetenschappers een hoge status hebben gekregen. Al die wonderbaarlijke dingen die uit het westen komen valt zelfs daar op. Dokters met westerse opleidingen die kunnen genezen als nooit te voren.


Valt wel mee hoor. Al die bezoeken aan de huisarts en het tot 3 maal toe keurig afmaken van medicijn kuren ten spijt, het had niets geholpen, in tegenstelling tot het verrichten van hijama (cupping) wat mij direkt van mijn klachten heeft afgeholpen.

Het is typisch het evolutionaire denken, wat maakt dat men eeuwen oude methodes over boord gooit, 'ten gunste' van moderne medicijnen.




> Dat ondermijnt de status van de religieuze leiders. Zonder twijfel. Op deze wijze proberen ze hun gezag over de rug van de westerse wetenschap te herwinnen.


De status van de religieuze leiders is niet belangrijk, dat zijn maar mensen. 




> Het is dus gericht op de lokale primitieve bevolking. Ik kan me goed vorostellen dat voor deze primitieve onopgeleide mensen het allemaal heel wonderbaarlijk en logisch klinkt. En natuurlijk heb je dergelijke mensen ook -in kleinere hoeveelheden- hier in het westen. Die komen dan wat sneu over. Maar in een Islamitisch land kan het goed werken.


Je zit weer in je gewoonlijke 'westerse wereld is verheven boven de rest van de wereld stand/modus'. Leer eerst eens zelf lezen. Nergens heb ik jou met Roger Penrose vergeleken. Ik schreef:

_NIEMAND HAD HET OVER ANDERE LANDEN EN OF ONDERWIJSSYSTEMEN. Jij schold mij uit voor primitief en KOPPELDE dat zelf aan andere landen, en JA dat is racistisch.

Jij schold mij uit voor primitief, terwijl,

A geen enkele wetenschapper nog heeft bewezen wat bewustzijn werkelijk is.
B er wetenschappers zijn die beweren dat godsbewustzijn aangeboren is en mogelijk gelegen ligt in de cortex

Je hebt dus geen enkel bewijs voor het tegendeel, je bent niet beter dan wiskundigen zoals Roger Penrose._

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

De koran en wetenschap sites, worden niet alleen in islamitische landen gelezen, maar voor een groot deel in het westen. Ze zijn niet voor niets allemaal tevens in het engels. 

Je zegt dat het wonderbaarlijk en logisch klinkt voor primitieve en onopgeleide mensen. Ga eens inhoudelijk op het stuk in. Andere volkeren of landen primitief noemen, is geen reactie.

----------


## Tomas

Ik ben echt niet beter dan Roger Penrose, nee. Verre van. Begrijp dan ook niet waar ik die vergelijking aan verdiend heb. 

Je racisme-kaart is wat vermoeiend, maar wel voorspelbaar onderhand. 

Verders heb ik weinig zin om aan iemand zoals jou uit te leggen wat er superieur is aan het westen en delen van de aziatische wereld. Of de moderne medische wetenschap. De onzin van die Koranwonderen. Of wat dan ook. Kwestie van een stukje onvermogen.

Mensen nagenoeg zonder enige opleiding in Afrika en andere delen van de derde wereld begrijpen dat bijzonder goed. En doen dan ook alles -met soms de dood tot gevolg- om hier naar toe te komen. Zelden, echter, dat zo'n gestoorde fundamentalist echt doet wat ie gelooft en verhuist naar een Islamitisch walhalla. Hoogstens voor een tijdelijke training tot terrorist. Liever jammeren en aandacht trekken op 't -westerse- internet.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Verders heb ik weinig zin om aan iemand zoals jou uit te leggen wat er superieur is aan het westen en delen van de aziatische wereld. Of de moderne medische wetenschap. De onzin van die Koranwonderen. Of wat dan ook. Kwestie van een stukje onvermogen.


Het enige wat jij doet, is moslims en derde wereldlanden voor primitief uitmaken. *Geen inhoudelijke reactie dus,* in tegenstelling tot Naam, die wel in ging op het stukje. 

_'Verders heb ik weinig zin...'_

Dat heb ik eerder gehoord........van iemand die het halve forum heeft opstookt dat moslima's zogenaamd het ene regeltje boven het andere regeltje stellen. Inhoudelijk reageren ho maar. 




> Mensen nagenoeg zonder enige opleiding in Afrika en andere delen van de derde wereld begrijpen dat bijzonder goed. En doen dan ook alles -met soms de dood tot gevolg- om hier naar toe te komen. Zelden, echter, dat zo'n gestoorde fundamentalist echt doet wat ie gelooft en verhuist naar een Islamitisch walhalla. Hoogstens voor een tijdelijke training tot terrorist. Liever jammeren en aandacht trekken op 't -westerse- internet.


Even bij de les blijven, Naam reageerde op een posting 'i believe in God' Immigratie en onderbuik gevoelens van jou hebben daar niets mee van doen.

Ik heb me door Witte78 laten influisteren dat het niet gaat om _wie_ wat zegt, maar _wat_ er gezegd wordt. 

Vermeend primitief zijn met variant sneu zijn voor bekeerlingen, is geen inhoudelijke reactie.

----------


## naam

> Modern Science has discovered that in the places where two different seas meet, there is a barrier between them. This barrier divides the two seas so that each sea has its own temperature, salinity, and density. _(Principles of Oceanography, Davis, pp. 92-930_ For example, Mediterranean sea water is warm, saline, and less dense, compared to Atlantic ocean water. When Mediterranean sea water enters the Atlantic over the Gibraltar sill, it moves several hundred kilometers into the Atlantic at a depth of about 1000 meters with its own warm, saline, and less dense characteristics. The Mediterranean water stabilizes at this depth _(Principles of Oceanography, Davis, p. 93.)_.
> 
> 
> _The Mediterranean sea water as it enters the Atlantic over the Gibraltar sill with its own warm, saline, and less dense characteristics, because of the barrier that distinguishes between them. Temperatures are in degrees Celsius (C). (Marine Geology, Kuenen, p. 43, with a slight enhancement.)_
> 
> Although there are large waves, strong currents, and tides in these seas, they do not mix or transgress this barrier. 
> 
> The Holy Quran mentioned that there is a barrier between two seas that meet and that they do not transgress. God has said: 
> 
> ...



Euhh, waarom zou er de barriere bij Gibraltar bedoeld worden. Er zijn zo veel zeeen die bij elkaar komen. Het plaatje doet suggereren dat het Middellandse zee water nooit zal mixen met het oceaan water. Dat is dus niet zo. 

Je kunt met het oog het verschil tussen zout en zoet water zien in een estuarium. Zeker van boven. Het zoete water vermengd zich gewoon met het zoute water. Waar is dan de barrire????? 

Zoals ik ook al zei, gaat de zee een paar maal per jaar de Amazonerivier in. De rivier wordt dan dus een flink aantal km landinwaarts zout. Maar dan konden ze in de tijd toen de Koran werd opgeschreven niet weten.


Zie ook het stukje hieronder.

Verdeling zoet en zout water

In het Schelde-estuarium mengt het zoete water uit het Scheldestroomgebied zich met het zoute Noordzeewater.
Het zout in zeewater wordt aangegeven met het chloridegehalte, uitgedrukt in g Cl-/l. In zeewater zit ruim 19 g chloride per liter, in zoet water zit minder dan 0,3 g chloride per liter.
De hoofdaanvoer van zoet water komt van de rivier de Schelde, met een gemiddeld debiet van 110 m3/s. Andere zijdelingse aanvoeren verder stroomafwaarts in het estuarium leveren samen een bijdrage in de zoetwateraanvoer van 40 m3/s. De aanvoer van zoet water is niet alleen over veel plaatsen verdeeld maar ook sterk seizoensafhankelijk, aangezien de Schelde een regenrivier is. Ook de zoutwateraanvoer varieert sterk, doordat het getij verloopt van dood- naar springtij. Bovendien kunnen stormen op zee grote invloed hebben op de getijdoordringing. Uitgaande van gemiddelde getijomstandigheden en de gemiddelde zoetwaterafvoer zal het chloridegehalte in het estuarium als gevolg van de menging geleidelijk verlopen van 0,3 g Cl-/l op de rivier, tot ruim 19 g Cl-/l op zee. Dit verloop noemt men de zoutgradint.
Enerzijds doet een lage afvoer bij springtij en storm de zoutgradint richting rivier opschuiven en anderzijds verschuift deze bij hoge afvoer, doodtij en rustige weersomstandigheden richting zee.

De kaart laat zien dat rond de Belgische grens gemiddeld nog 75% rivierwater aanwezig is. Bij Hansweert is dit al minder dan de helft en bij Vlissingen is nog maar 10% rivierwater over.

Door de getijwerking staan planten en (plaatsgebonden) dieren bloot aan sterke schommelingen in het zoutgehalte. Organismen hebben zich aangepast aan het varirende zoutgehalte. De verschillende soorten organismen kunnen op basis van die eigenschappen ingedeeld worden in klassen tussen bepaalde grenzen in zoutgehalte. In internationaal kader is er een classificatie-systeem afgesproken, om die organismen te kunnen plaatsen. Dat staat bekend als het ‘Venice System’ van het Symposium of Classification of Brackish Waters in Veneti in 1958. (Zie de legenda bij de kaart.)
Tegenwoordig stroomt er minder zoet water naar het estuarium dan vroeger, doordat er vanuit het stroomgebied diverse afleidingen zijn, die het water direct naar zee afvoeren. Het zoute water dringt verder door in het estuarium, enerzijds door deze vermindering van zoet water, anderzijds als gevolg van het uitdiepen van de vaargeul, het verlanden van oevers en de zeespiegelrijzing. De oppervlakten van de brakwatergebieden zijn daardoor afgenomen.

Klik op het figuur voor een groter formaat.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Naam,

Zoals we hebben gezien handelt het om 2 situaties, 

a) 2 zoute zeen die elkaar ontmoeten en waartussen een barrire is.

b) Zoet rivierwater en zoutzee water waartussen een barrire en een afscheiding is (het estuarium).

Vergelijk de twee versen:

*55:19-20 He has set free the two seas meeting together. There is a barrier between them. They do not transgress.

25:53 He is the one who has set free the two kinds of water, one sweet and palatable, and the other salty and bitter. And He has made between them a barrier and a forbidding partition.*




> Euhh, waarom zou er de barriere bij Gibraltar bedoeld worden. Er zijn zo veel zeeen die bij elkaar komen. Het plaatje doet suggereren dat het Middellandse zee water nooit zal mixen met het oceaan water. Dat is dus niet zo.


Oceanographers discovered that there were certain differences between water samples taken from various seas in 1284 AH/1873 AD, by the British Marine Scientific Expedition of the Challenger Voyage. It was discovered that masses of sea water vary in their composition, in respect of salinity, water temperature, density and types of marine organisms. The data were obtained from 362 oceanographic stations. The report of the expedition filled 29,500 pages in 50 volumes and took 23 years to complete. One of the great achievements of scientific exploration, the expedition also showed how little man knew about the sea. 

After 1933 AD another American expedition set out in the Mexican Gulf and installed hundreds of sea stations to study the characteristics of seas. It found out that a large number of stations in a certain area gave similar information about the characteristics of the water in that area, whether in respect of salinity, density, temperature, marine organisms or solubility of oxygen in water, while another group of stations in another area gave a different set of data about that area. So, oceanographers concluded that there were two distinctive seas with different characteristics, and not just limited samples as the Expedition of Challenger showed.

Man installed hundreds of marine stations to study the characteristics of various seas. Scientists have found out that the differences in these characteristics distinguished one sea from another. But why do these seas not mix and become homogeneous in spite of the effect of tide and ebb that moves sea water twice a day, and causes seas to move forward and backward turbulently, besides other factors that cause sea water to be in continuous movement and turbulence, such as surface and internal waves and sea currents?

The answer appeared for the first time in scientific books in 1361 AH/1942 AD. Extensive studies of marine characteristics revealed that there are water barriers separating neighboring seas and maintaining the distinctive properties of each sea with respect to density, salinity, marine life, temperature and solubility of oxygen in water.

After 1962 AD there was known the role of sea barriers in modifying the properties of the water masses that pass from one sea to another, to prevent one sea from overwhelming the other. So salty seas retain their own properties and boundaries by virtue of these barriers.

A field study comparing the waters of Oman Gulf and those of the Arabian Gulf has shown the difference between them regarding their chemical properties, the prevalent vegetation and the barrier separating them.

About a hundred years of research and study has been required to discover the fact of the existence of barriers between sea water masses and their role in making each sea retain its own properties. Hundred of researchers took part and numerous precise scientific instruments and equipment were used to achieve that.

http://www.55a.net/firas/en1/index.p...erse&Itemid=91





> Je kunt met het oog het verschil tussen zout en zoet water zien in een estuarium. Zeker van boven. Het zoete water vermengd zich gewoon met het zoute water. Waar is dan de barrire?????
> 
> Zoals ik ook al zei, gaat de zee een paar maal per jaar de Amazonerivier in. De rivier wordt dan dus een flink aantal km landinwaarts zout. Maar dan konden ze in de tijd toen de Koran werd opgeschreven niet weten.


Een estuarium is een riviermonding waar zoet rivierwater en zout zeewater vermengd worden. Daardoor ontstaat er brakwater.
Estuaria zijn heel interessant. Vele grote steden zijn gebouwd rondom een estuarium, zoals New York. Het heeft een hoge productiviteit aan vis en andere organismen gedijen in brakwater. Het is goed voor de vogel- en visstand. Een voorbeeld van brakwater is de kaspische zee waar zich veel kaviaar bevindt. 
Een estuarium wordt ook wel bay, lagoon, of fjord genoemd. 



Een estuarium staat onder invloed van eb en vloed. Doordat mensen vaargeulen voor de schepen hebben gemaakt, kan een estuarium verschuiven en het brakwater gebied verminderen.

*Eems-Dollard estuarium*

Op dit moment is het Eems-Dollard estuarium nog de enige grootschalige estuariene overgang in Noord-Nederland met een volledige zoet-zout gradint die gevormd wordt door getij en rivierafvoer (tot de stuw bij Herbrum, zon 60 km vanaf de monding van de rivier in de Noordzee). De Dollard is onderdeel van dit estuarium en bevat als enige grote brakwatergetijdenbekken biotopen die elders langs de Waddenkust ontbreken, maar er is een harde scheiding tussen het brakke water van de Dollard en het zoete water van de Westerwoldse Aa. Het estuarium veranderde door kanalisaties en door de verdieping (tot 7,5 m) van de vaargeul, waardoor het getijdenverschil toenam en het areaal slikken en kwelders ten opzichte van het jaar 1900 met ca. 40 % afnam. Tevens wordt ten behoeve van de scheepvaart regelmatig gebaggerd, waardoor de troebelheid van het water is toegenomen. Ondanks deze aanpassingen komt in het Eems-Dollard estuarium nog bijna het gehele scala aan biotopen voor dat hoort bij een compleet estuarium, maar de arealen zijn te klein (m.u.v de Dollard kwelders) om een functie te vervullen als bijvoorbeeld zuiveringsmoeras en hoogwaterberging.

http://zoetzout.waddenzee.nl/Eems-Do...ium.674.0.html

Met het blote oog kun je geen verschil zien in zoutgehalte, je ziet wel verschil tussen een zee en een rivier vanwege de diepte (zee).



Estuarium rivier Exe (Engeland)

----------


## naam

> Hoi Naam,
> 
> Zoals we hebben gezien handelt het om 2 situaties, 
> 
> a) 2 zoute zeen die elkaar ontmoeten en waartussen een barrire is.
> 
> b) Zoet rivierwater en zoutzee water waartussen een barrire en een afscheiding is (het estuarium).
> 
> Vergelijk de twee versen:
> ...


Brak water is gewoon een mengeling van zout en zoet water, dus ze mengen wel. Vandaar ook het woord brak. Een mengsel dus. 


Waarom neem je de middellandse zee als voorbeeld als grens tussen twee zeeen en niet de ondestaande grens tussen twee zeen?



De Beringstraat of Straat Bering (Engels: Bering Strait, Russisch: Берингов пролив; Beringov proliv) is de zeestraat gelegen tussen de Grote Oceaan en de Noordelijke IJszee. Deze zeengte scheidt Azi (Siberi) van de Verenigde Staten (Alaska). Aan de Amerikaanse kant ligt het schiereiland Steward, met Kaap Prince of Wales, aan de Russische kant het Tsjoektsjenschiereiland, met Kaap Dezjnjov.



Hoezo barrieres?

. Zeestromingen
De oppervlaktestroming voert onder invloed van de overheersende winden en de aardrotatie een circulatie uit volgens een patroon dat in de drie grote oceanen gelijkvormig is (zie zeestroming), maar dat in de Grote Oceaan het zuiverst tot stand komt. De Koero Sjio of Japanstroom met de Noord-Pacifische Stroom is o.a. wat betreft de invloed op het klimaat vergelijkbaar met de Golfstroom in de Atlantische Oceaan. Koude stromen zijn: Oja Sjio (van Kamtsjatka naar Japan), Californistroom en Perustroom. In beide laatstgenoemde stromen treedt onder de kust opwelling van koud dieptewater op, hetgeen plaatselijk een sterke invloed heeft op het klimaat. De oppervlaktestromen reiken in de regel (uitgezonderd de Koero Sjio) niet dieper dan 100 tot 200 m. De stromingen in de diepzee zijn gedeeltelijk analoog aan die in de Atlantische Oceaan, met dit verschil dat het dieptewater voor een groot deel via de Indische Oceaan uit de Atlantische Oceaan afkomstig is.


De zee gaat van 100 tot 800 km de Amazonerivier op.

Het mondings gebied van de Amazone is ongeveer 450 km lang en langs de kust gemeten, er is hier een sterkte getijden werking.
Bij een normale vloed op zee is dit tot 100 km landinwaarts te merken maar bij een springvloed is dit 800km.

Bovendien het zoete water wordt na enkele honderden meters in zee gewoon zout, het gaat echt niet meer de rivier terug op. Dus al het zoete water van de rivier wordt in zee gewoon zout water met daartussen gewoon brak water. 
De zee stroom niet altijd de rivier op (behalve bij de Amazone), dus blijft de rivier gewoon zoet water aangevoerd krijgen vanuit hoger gelegen gedeelten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,

Lees nog eens goed de vorige posting door:

Oceanographers discovered that there were certain differences between water samples taken from various seas in 1284 AH/1873 AD, by the British Marine Scientific Expedition of the Challenger Voyage. It was discovered that masses of sea water vary in their composition, in respect of salinity, water temperature, density and types of marine organisms. The data were obtained from 362 oceanographic stations. The report of the expedition filled 29,500 pages in 50 volumes and took 23 years to complete. One of the great achievements of scientific exploration, the expedition also showed how little man knew about the sea.

After 1933 AD another American expedition set out in the Mexican Gulf and installed hundreds of sea stations to study the characteristics of seas. It found out that a large number of stations in a certain area gave similar information about the characteristics of the water in that area, whether in respect of salinity, density, temperature, marine organisms or solubility of oxygen in water, while another group of stations in another area gave a different set of data about that area. So, oceanographers concluded that there were two distinctive seas with different characteristics, and not just limited samples as the Expedition of Challenger showed.

Man installed hundreds of marine stations to study the characteristics of various seas. Scientists have found out that the differences in these characteristics distinguished one sea from another. But why do these seas not mix and become homogeneous in spite of the effect of tide and ebb that moves sea water twice a day, and causes seas to move forward and backward turbulently, besides other factors that cause sea water to be in continuous movement and turbulence, such as surface and internal waves and sea currents?

The answer appeared for the first time in scientific books in 1361 AH/1942 AD. Extensive studies of marine characteristics revealed that there are water barriers separating neighboring seas and maintaining the distinctive properties of each sea with respect to density, salinity, marine life, temperature and solubility of oxygen in water.

After 1962 AD there was known the role of sea barriers in modifying the properties of the water masses that pass from one sea to another, to prevent one sea from overwhelming the other. So salty seas retain their own properties and boundaries by virtue of these barriers.

A field study comparing the waters of Oman Gulf and those of the Arabian Gulf has shown the difference between them regarding their chemical properties, the prevalent vegetation and the barrier separating them.

About a hundred years of research and study has been required to discover the fact of the existence of barriers between sea water masses and their role in making each sea retain its own properties. Hundred of researchers took part and numerous precise scientific instruments and equipment were used to achieve that.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> Lees nog eens goed de vorige posting door:
> 
> Oceanographers discovered that there were certain differences between water samples taken from various seas in 1284 AH/1873 AD, by the British Marine Scientific Expedition of the Challenger Voyage. It was discovered that masses of sea water vary in their composition, in respect of salinity, water temperature, density and types of marine organisms. The data were obtained from 362 oceanographic stations. The report of the expedition filled 29,500 pages in 50 volumes and took 23 years to complete. One of the great achievements of scientific exploration, the expedition also showed how little man knew about the sea.


De eerste vraag die je je kan stellen is natuurlijk of de Koran het wel over deze zaken heeft.
Er zijn twee of drie verzen in de Koran die gaan over twee zeen die elkaar ontmoeten maar waartussen een barriere bestaat. In een van de verzen wordt expliciet gezegd dat een van de twee een bittere/zoute zee is en de ander een zoete/drinkbare zee. Dat kan dus al niet meer puur op de oceanen slaan.
Afgezien daarvan kan het ook nog eens gewoon beeldspraak zijn.

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> Lees nog eens goed de vorige posting door:
> 
> Oceanographers discovered that there were certain differences between water samples taken from various seas in 1284 AH/1873 AD, by the British Marine Scientific Expedition of the Challenger Voyage. It was discovered that masses of sea water vary in their composition, in respect of salinity, water temperature, density and types of marine organisms. The data were obtained from 362 oceanographic stations. The report of the expedition filled 29,500 pages in 50 volumes and took 23 years to complete. One of the great achievements of scientific exploration, the expedition also showed how little man knew about the sea.
> 
> After 1933 AD another American expedition set out in the Mexican Gulf and installed hundreds of sea stations to study the characteristics of seas. It found out that a large number of stations in a certain area gave similar information about the characteristics of the water in that area, whether in respect of salinity, density, temperature, marine organisms or solubility of oxygen in water, while another group of stations in another area gave a different set of data about that area. So, oceanographers concluded that there were two distinctive seas with different characteristics, and not just limited samples as the Expedition of Challenger showed.
> 
> Man installed hundreds of marine stations to study the characteristics of various seas. Scientists have found out that the differences in these characteristics distinguished one sea from another. But why do these seas not mix and become homogeneous in spite of the effect of tide and ebb that moves sea water twice a day, and causes seas to move forward and backward turbulently, besides other factors that cause sea water to be in continuous movement and turbulence, such as surface and internal waves and sea currents?
> ...


Bekijk het volgende plaatje nog eens goed. 



Geef maar aan waar jij de afscheidingen ziet.

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam,




> Bekijk het volgende plaatje nog eens goed.
> 
> 
> 
> Geef maar aan waar jij de afscheidingen ziet.






> The human eye cannot see the difference between the two seas that meet, rather the two seas appear to us as one homogeneous sea.

----------


## Snowwhite

Iznogoodh,




> In een van de verzen wordt expliciet gezegd dat een van de twee een bittere/zoute zee is en de ander een zoete/drinkbare zee. Dat kan dus al niet meer puur op de oceanen slaan.


Zoals we hebben gezien handelt het om 2 situaties,

a) 2 zoute zeen die elkaar ontmoeten en waartussen een barrire is.

b) Zoet rivierwater en zoutzee water waartussen een barrire en een afscheiding is (het estuarium).

Vergelijk de twee versen:

_55:19-20 He has set free the two seas meeting together. There is a barrier between them. They do not transgress.

25:53 He is the one who has set free the two kinds of water, one sweet and palatable, and the other salty and bitter. And He has made between them a barrier and a forbidding partition._




> Dat kan dus al niet meer puur op de oceanen slaan.


Zie 55:19-20

Wa Allahoe 3alem, God weet het best........

----------


## Charlus

> <...>55:19-20 He has set free the two seas meeting together. There is a barrier between them. They do not transgress.


De "seas" in het vers kunnen ook oceanen zijn, want ik heb regelmatig gezien dat het van toepassing wordt verklaard op de Atlantische Oceaan en Middellandse Zee. Oceanen lopen continu in elkaar over, zie plaatje van Naam, dus het vers kan in geen geval algemeen bedoeld zijn. Welke specifieke twee zeen/oceanen worden in het vers bedoeld?



> 25:53 He is the one who has set free the two kinds of water, one sweet and palatable, and the other salty and bitter. And He has made between them a barrier and a forbidding partition.<...>


Als gevolg hiervan zou rivierwater zich in de monding oneindig op moeten hopen. Is dat zo?

----------


## naam

> Naam,


De zeestromingen lopen van ene oceaan over in de andere. Er is geen barrire tussen de oceanen. 

Geef maar aan waar de barrires in de zeestromingen zijn dan, je hoeft ze natuurlijk niet letterlijk te zien. 

Er is bewezen dat er zeestromingen zijn en hoe ze lopen, vandaar ook het plaatje. 

Waar in het plaatje klopt de zeestroming niet aangezien er volgens de koran een afscheiding tussen zeen/oceanen moet zijn.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Iznogoodh,
> 
> Zoals we hebben gezien handelt het om 2 situaties,
> 
> a) 2 zoute zeen die elkaar ontmoeten en waartussen een barrire is.


Er staat nergens in de ayas dat het om twee zoute zeen gaat. Dat verzin jij dus gewoon.




> b) Zoet rivierwater en zoutzee water waartussen een barrire en een afscheiding is (het estuarium).


Er staat nergens in de ayas dat het over een rivier gaat. Ook dit verzin jij weer heel gewoon.
Je opmerking "zoals we hebben gezien", alsof iedereen het daar over eens is, is dus enorme onzin.




> Vergelijk de twee versen:
> 
> _55:19-20 He has set free the two seas meeting together. There is a barrier between them. They do not transgress.
> 
> 25:53 He is the one who has set free the two kinds of water, one sweet and palatable, and the other salty and bitter. And He has made between them a barrier and a forbidding partition._


Uit niets blijkt dat beide zeen zout zouden moeten zijn en uit niets blijkt dat 19:20 over iets anders zou moeten gaan dan 25:53.

Een van de mogelijke interpretaties van de verzen is deze:




> It may also refer to the spiritual and the physical or good and bad currents or courses in the process of existence with a distinguished medium (a barrier) between them which prevents the mixing or intermingling of the two.


Beeldtaal dus. Duidelijk is is dat jij niet eens weet of wilt weten dat de verzen wel heel erg selectief zijn vertaald. Er worden immers verschillende vertalingen gebruikt. Er wordt in 55:19 gekozen voor de vertaling "seas", waar ze het graag over de zee hebben en voor 25:53 "flowing water", waar ze het graag over de riviermonding hebben. Volslagen willekeurig.
Hier de vertalingen van Shakir, Yusufali en Pickthal, die wat consequenter zijn.




> [Shakir 25:53] And He it is Who has made two seas to flow freely, the one sweet that subdues thirst by its sweetness, and the other salt that burns by its saltness; and between the two He has made a barrier and inviolable obstruction.
> [Yusufali 25:53] It is He Who has let free the two bodies of flowing water: One palatable and sweet, and the other salt and bitter; yet has He made a barrier between them, a partition that is forbidden to be passed.
> [Pickthal 25:53] And He it is Who hath given independence to the two seas (though they meet); one palatable, sweet, and the other saltish, bitter; and hath set a bar and a forbidding ban between them.
> 
> 
> [Shakir 55:19] He has made the two seas to flow freely (so that) they meet together:
> [Yusufali 55:19] He has let free the two bodies of flowing water, meeting together:
> [Pickthal 55:19] He hath loosed the two seas. They meet.

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam,




> De zeestromingen lopen van ene oceaan over in de andere. Er is geen barrire tussen de oceanen.


Onderzoeken hebben uitgewezen dat de oceanen op diverse plekken verschillen in bijvoorbeeld zoutgehalte, dichtheid en organisme. Normalitair, als je twee verschillende wateren in 1 bak doet, worden de twee wateren middels diffusie homogeen. Indien je wel geloofd dat na miljarden jaren, eencelligen stapje voor stapje evolueren tot de mens, zouden na miljarden jaren, gezien eb en vloed en de zeestromingen alle oceanen allang homogeen moeten zijn. We weten sinds de vorige eeuw dat dit niet het geval is:

_It was discovered that masses of seawater vary in their composition, in respect of salinity, water temperature, density and types of marine organisms. The data were obtained from 362 oceanographic stations. The report of the expedition filled 29,500 pages in 50 volumes and took 23 years to complete._

Er zijn dus zee barrires. Deze *bewegen* tussen de twee zeen/oceanen, net als een front, waardoor de samenstelling van de ene zee en de andere zee bewaard blijft. 




> Geef maar aan waar de barrires in de zeestromingen zijn dan, je hoeft ze natuurlijk niet letterlijk te zien.
> 
> Er is bewezen dat er zeestromingen zijn en hoe ze lopen, vandaar ook het plaatje. 
> 
> Waar in het plaatje klopt de zeestroming niet aangezien er volgens de koran een afscheiding tussen zeen/oceanen moet zijn.


Het plaatje klopt ongetwijfeld. Zie uitleg hierboven. Het zegt echter niets over de dichtheid, het zoutgehalte en het organisme op de diverse plekken.

_Finally man managed to photograph these wavy moving barriers between salt seas through a special technology of thermal photography by satellites, which shows that seawaters, though appearing as one mass, are in reality different masses as reflected by different colors according to thermal differences._



Een ander voorbeeld:
Onderzoeken uitgevoerd door de universiteit van Qatar (1984-1986), wijzen uit dat de golf van Oman en de Arabische golf verschillen in chemische samenstelling en vegetatie. Je kunt op het plaatje goed de barriere zien.

----------


## Snowwhite

Iznogoodh,

We hebben het over de volgende twee verzen:

_55:19-20 He has set free the two seas meeting together. There is a barrier between them. They do not transgress.

25:53 He is the one who has set free the two kinds of water, one sweet and palatable, and the other salty and bitter. And He has made between them a barrier and a forbidding partition._

In het arabisch:

_55:19-20 Maraja albahrayni yaltaqiyani. Baynahoema barzakhoen la yabghiyani.

25:53 Wahoewa allathie maraja albahrayni hatha 3athboen foeratoen wahatha milhoen ojajoen waja3ala baynahoema barzakhan wahijran mahjoeran._

In beide verzen staat el bahrayni. 

Bahr = zee
Nahr = rivier

Bahrayn = 2 zeen

Normalitair is bahr zee en nahr rivier, dat blijkt uit het volgende vers:

_14:32 .en Hij heeft de schepen in uw dienst gesteld, opdat zij door Zijn gebod over de zee mogen varen en Hij heeft de rivieren eveneens in uw dienst gesteld.

14:32 .wasakhkhara lakoemoe alfoelka litajriya fi albahri (de zee) biamrihi wasakhkhara lakoemoe alanhara (de rivieren)._

Bahr, indien niet gespecificeerd, betekent dus zee (zie soerah 55).

In soerah 25 staat echter, 

_En Hij is het die twee wateren heeft doen stromen, het ene zoet en het andere zout, en tussen hen heeft Hij een afscheiding en een versperring geplaatst._ 

Hier wordt 'bahrayn' duidelijk gespecificeerd, met zoet en zout. Een oceaan/zee is natuurlijk niet zoet!

Wa Allahoe 3alem, God weet het best.

----------


## coolest

> Luckybee & Co, jullie zijn echt grappig.... je kan wel met honderden teksten komen, maar die worden allemaal ontkracht door de door mij aangehaalde vers! 
> 
> Aanbid noch de zon noch de maan! 
> 
> Hoe kan Allah dan nog een maangod zijn?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Dat kwam omdat mohammed dat zo besloten had. Hij wist dat de bijbelse God niets met de maan te maken had. 
Voordien, voordat hij zichzelf tot profeet uitriep, was allah deel van een groepje goden in de kabaah.
De allah van de arabieren kan alleen maar naar 1 god herleid worden, en dat was de god van de polyheistische arabieren.
In feite aanbiddenmoslims die maan-afgod.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Iznogoodh,
> 
> We hebben het over de volgende twee verzen:
> 
> _55:19-20 He has set free the two seas meeting together. There is a barrier between them. They do not transgress.
> 
> 25:53 He is the one who has set free the two kinds of water, one sweet and palatable, and the other salty and bitter. And He has made between them a barrier and a forbidding partition._
> 
> In het arabisch:
> ...


Precies. Daarom is het ook onzinnig om te zeggen dat het in 55:19-20 alleen maar om twee zoute zeen kan gaan en daar als voorbeeld de scheiding tussen twee zoute wateren bij Gibraltar te nemen.
Je kunt nu eenmaal moeilijk zeggen dat bahr alleen zoute zee kan betekenen als in vers 25:53 van zo een zee wordt gezegd dat hij ook een zoete rivier kan zijn.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Das Knigreich Bahrain (arabisch ‏البحرين‎, DMG al-Baḥrayn, al-Bahrain) ist ein aus 33 Inseln bestehender Inselstaat in einer Bucht im Persischen Golf, stlich von Saudi-Arabien und westlich von Katar. Der Name Bahrain bedeutet im Arabischen zwei Meere. Die Insel besitzt buchstblich zwei Meere: das Meer, welches die Insel umgibt, und ein Meer von Grundwasser.


De een is zoet en de ander is zout en zij mengen zich niet.

----------


## naam

> Naam,
> 
> 
> 
> Onderzoeken hebben uitgewezen dat de oceanen op diverse plekken verschillen in bijvoorbeeld zoutgehalte, dichtheid en organisme. Normalitair, als je twee verschillende wateren in 1 bak doet, worden de twee wateren middels diffusie homogeen. Indien je wel geloofd dat na miljarden jaren, eencelligen stapje voor stapje evolueren tot de mens, zouden na miljarden jaren, gezien eb en vloed en de zeestromingen alle oceanen allang homogeen moeten zijn. We weten sinds de vorige eeuw dat dit niet het geval is:
> 
> _It was discovered that masses of seawater vary in their composition, in respect of salinity, water temperature, density and types of marine organisms. The data were obtained from 362 oceanographic stations. The report of the expedition filled 29,500 pages in 50 volumes and took 23 years to complete._
> 
> Er zijn dus zee barrires. Deze *bewegen* tussen de twee zeen/oceanen, net als een front, waardoor de samenstelling van de ene zee en de andere zee bewaard blijft. 
> ...


Verschil in vegetatie en zoutgehalten zijn er ongetwijfeld. Zeker als je kijkt naar lokale inhammen in een oceaan en zee. Temperatuurverschillen kunnen van invloed zijn op het zoutgehalte. 
De zeestromingen gaan echter de hele wereld over en het water verplaatst zich dus ook de hele wereld over. 

Daarnaast wat gebeurt er met het rivierwater als het in de riviermonding komt?
1) Het stroomt de zee in en wordt zout. 
2) Of zoals bij een barrire, stroomt het weer terug de rivier in?

----------


## Snowwhite

Iznogoodh,




> De eerste vraag die je je kan stellen is natuurlijk of de Koran het wel over deze zaken heeft.


Inderdaad, een logische uitspraak vanuit jouw optiek.

In iedergeval trek je de wetenschappelijke feiten niet in twijfel zoals Naam dat doet, maar schrijf je de interpretatie van de verzen toe aan het toeval. Begrijpelijk als niet-moslim.

Moge Allah SWT jou leiden op het pad van de islam.

Amien.

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam,




> Verschil in vegetatie en zoutgehalten zijn er ongetwijfeld. Zeker als je kijkt naar lokale inhammen in een oceaan en zee. Temperatuurverschillen kunnen van invloed zijn op het zoutgehalte.
> De zeestromingen gaan echter de hele wereld over en het water verplaatst zich dus ook de hele wereld over.


_After 1962 AD there was known the role of sea barriers in modifying the properties of the water masses that pass from one sea to another, to prevent one sea from overwhelming the other. So salty seas retain their own properties and boundaries by virtue of these barriers._




> Daarnaast wat gebeurt er met het rivierwater als het in de riviermonding komt?
> 1) Het stroomt de zee in en wordt zout.
> 2) Of zoals bij een barrire, stroomt het weer terug de rivier in?


Wat doet het er toe of ieder water molecuul de zee in stroomt, of in het estuarium blijft?

Je oorspronkelijke opmerking:

_Bovendien er staat twee zeeen. Een rivier is toch ook geen zee, dus het klopt sowieso al niet._

is inmiddels aan je uitgelegd.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Iznogoodh,
> 
> Inderdaad, een logische uitspraak vanuit jouw optiek.


Logica is niet onderworpen aan meningen maar volgt duidelijke regels. De vraag of een tekst op meer manieren geinterpreteerd kan worden is een hele gewone vraag. In teksten als de Koran en de Bijbel komen zeer vaak zinnebeeldige delen voor. In een van mijn antwoorden kan je lezen dat ook moslims de betreffende verzen over de wateren die elkaar ontmoeten als zinnebeeldig kunnen zien. Dat bevestigt dat ook moslims het anders kunnen zien dan jij.




> In iedergeval trek je de wetenschappelijke feiten niet in twijfel zoals Naam dat doet, maar schrijf je de interpretatie van de verzen toe aan het toeval.


Ik denk niet dat er sprake is van toeval maar van wishful thinking bij een bepaald soort gelovigen. Zoals Denis Giron als eens zei "de wonderen van de Koran zijn wonderen van herinterpretatie". Men gaat allerlei verbanden zoeken zonder zich af te vragen of ze wel realistisch zijn en loopt daarbij het gevaar dat men de Koran gaat ophangen aan feiten die geenszins vaststaan.

Het enige dat men met zekerheid kan zeggen is:
dat het niet te bewijzen of zelfs maar aannemelijk te maken is dat de betreffende verzen in de Koran (ook) zijn geschreven als teken dat de Koran een goddelijke oorsprong heeft;dat jij wel *denkt* dat het zo is.

Logica heeft heel duidelijke regels.

----------


## Snowwhite

Iznogoodh,

Ik denk inderdaad dat de koran het Woord van God is. 
Jij denkt van niet.
Denis Giron, islambasher, denkt ook van niet. Derhalve is het logisch dat hij de wonderen van de koran als 'wishful thinking' ziet.

Allah leidt wie Hij wil................

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Iznogoodh,
> 
> Ik denk inderdaad dat de koran het Woord van God is. 
> Jij denkt van niet.
> Denis Giron, islambasher, denkt ook van niet. Derhalve is het logisch dat hij de wonderen van de koran als 'wishful thinking' ziet.
> 
> Allah leidt wie Hij wil................


Ook als de Koran het woord van Allah is, dan nog is er geen reden om aan te nemen dat Allah in verzen wetenschappelijke informatie of mathematische verbanden stopt. 
Het wordt ook een zeer willekeurige aangelegenheid. Als men een verband kan bedenken wordt het direct beschouwd als opzettelijk zo bedoeld door Allah en wanneer dat verband ontbreekt, wordt verondersteld dat Allah het ook niet zo bedoelde. 
Maar dan kan men met evenveel recht aantonen dat Allah soms fouten maakt.

Wil men verzen in de Koran kwalificeren als 'wetenschappelijke wonderen', dan zal er aan 4 voorwaarden voldaan moeten worden:
1. het vers moet ondubbelzinnig slaan op het wetenschappelijke feit dat men claimt. Het wonder van de niet mengende wateren voldoet hier niet aan en dat geldt voor de meeste wonderen uit de Koran;
2. het moet gaan om iets dat destijds niet waarneembaar was. Ook dat is al een struikelblok omdat snelle overgangen tussen zout en zoet water al bekend waren en er zelfs gebruik van werd gemaakt;
3. het mag geen cultureel gemeengoed zijn, geen verhaal die iedereen kent;
4. het mag niet al eens eerder zijn opgeschreven. Maar Plinius schreef al eens eerder over het niet mengen van wateren.

Je ziet dat het wonder van de niet mengende wateren al op drie plaatsen niet voldoet aan de criteria.

----------


## naam

> Naam,
> 
> 
> 
> _After 1962 AD there was known the role of sea barriers in modifying the properties of the water masses that pass from one sea to another, to prevent one sea from overwhelming the other. So salty seas retain their own properties and boundaries by virtue of these barriers._
> 
> 
> 
> Wat doet het er toe of ieder water molecuul de zee in stroomt, of in het estuarium blijft?
> ...


Als het in het estuarium blijft, waarom loopt de riviermonding dan niet oneindig op?
Het water van de rivier moet ergens naar toe.


De elektriciteitsproductie van een waterkrachtcentrale is sterk afhankelijk van het hoogteverschil en van de hoeveelheid water die de centrale passeert. Nederlandse rivieren worden als regenrivieren beschouwt, omdat ze voor het grootste deel afhankelijk zijn van de hoeveelheid neerslag. De gemiddelde opbrengst van een 10 MW-waterkrachtcentrale bedraagt in Nederland ca. 27 GWh per jaar. Dit staat gelijk aan het jaarlijkse elektriciteitsverbruik van 9.000 huishoudens.
Door Nederland stroomt een grote hoeveelheid water via de Rijn en Maas naar zee. Met behulp van het hoogteverschil tussen binnenkomst van de rivieren en zeeniveau en de hoeveelheid water die per tijdseenheid wordt afgevoerd, kan een schatting gemaakt worden van de hoeveelheid aanwezige waterkracht in Nederland. Voor de Rijn (hoogteverschil 11 meter en een waterhoeveelheid van 1.200 tot 1.800 m3 per seconde) is het potentieel 1.200 MW. Voor de Maas (hoogteverschil 44 meter en een waterhoeveelheid van 250 m3 per seconde) is het potentieel dan 108 MW. Door het geringe hoogteverschil in de Rijn (die grotendeels overgaat in de Waal) kan dat potentile vermogen niet aangewend worden. De situatie ligt anders voor de Maas en Nederrijn/Lek, die zouden zonder stuwen voor de scheepvaart te snel leeg stromen. En bij stuwen ontstaat een bruikbaar hoogteverschil over korte afstand. Het realistisch potentieel aan waterkracht in Nederland wordt geschat op 80 tot 110 MW. Dit komt ongeveer overeen met het jaarlijks elektriciteitsverbruik van 85.500 huishoudens.


Waar gaat die 1800 m3 water per seconde uit de Rijn naar toe, als er inderdaad een barrire is?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Ook als de Koran het woord van Allah is, dan nog is er geen reden om aan te nemen dat Allah in verzen wetenschappelijke informatie of mathematische verbanden stopt. 
> Het wordt ook een zeer willekeurige aangelegenheid. Als men een verband kan bedenken wordt het direct beschouwd als opzettelijk zo bedoeld door Allah en wanneer dat verband ontbreekt, wordt verondersteld dat Allah het ook niet zo bedoelde. 
> Maar dan kan men met evenveel recht aantonen dat Allah soms fouten maakt.
> 
> Wil men verzen in de Koran kwalificeren als 'wetenschappelijke wonderen', dan zal er aan 4 voorwaarden voldaan moeten worden:
> 1. het vers moet ondubbelzinnig slaan op het wetenschappelijke feit dat men claimt. Het wonder van de niet mengende wateren voldoet hier niet aan en dat geldt voor de meeste wonderen uit de Koran;
> 2. het moet gaan om iets dat destijds niet waarneembaar was. Ook dat is al een struikelblok omdat snelle overgangen tussen zout en zoet water al bekend waren en er zelfs gebruik van werd gemaakt;
> 3. het mag geen cultureel gemeengoed zijn, geen verhaal die iedereen kent;
> 4. het mag niet al eens eerder zijn opgeschreven. Maar Plinius schreef al eens eerder over het niet mengen van wateren.
> ...


Keurig stukje.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Als het in het estuarium blijft, waarom loopt de riviermonding dan niet oneindig op?
> Het water van de rivier moet ergens naar toe.<...>


Ja, vraag ik mij ook af. Snowwhite haar luchtige motto tav. de enorme hoeveelheid zoet water die zich onophoudelijk vermengt met zout water:



> Wat doet het er toe of ieder water molecuul de zee in stroomt, of in het estuarium blijft?


De enige verklaring is natuurlijk: zoet en zout mengen als de neten met brak water als tussenstation.

----------


## H.P.Pas

Ik herhaal het nog maar eens. Het lijkt mij niet onplausibel dat die tekst daarop slaat; zoet grondwater was (en is) in Arabi natuurlijk van levensbelang. 



> Das Knigreich Bahrain (arabisch ‏البحرين‎, DMG al-Baḥrayn, al-Bahrain) ist ein aus 33 Inseln bestehender Inselstaat in einer Bucht im Persischen Golf, stlich von Saudi-Arabien und westlich von Katar. Der Name Bahrain bedeutet im Arabischen zwei Meere. Die Insel besitzt buchstblich zwei Meere: das Meer, welches die Insel umgibt, und ein Meer von Grundwasser.
> 
> 
> De een is zoet en de ander is zout en zij mengen zich niet.





> In de duingebieden bestaat een dynamisch 
> evenwicht tussen zoet en zout water.
> Door een klein neerslagoverschot (minder 
> verdamping dan neerslag) ontstaat er in de 
> duinen een vrij grote zoetwatervoorraad.
> 
> Door de hoogte van de duinen reikt de 
> grondwaterspiegel uit boven de zeespiegel.

----------


## Charlus

Niet onplausibel. Je bent voor zover je weet de eerste die dit bedacht heeft? De overdrachtelijke lezing van Iznogoodh is potischer. Snowwhite doelt regelmatig op consensus onder de geleerden. Wat is de consensus? Middellandse zee versus Atlantische Oceaan? Figuurlijke watersystemen?
Het wachten is op Snowwhite haar weerlegging van je suggestie. Ik kan me eigenlijk niet voorstellen dat de consensus van de korangeleerden bestaat uit: "zoet water en zout water mengen niet en zout water van de ene zee/oceaan en zout water van de andere zee/oceaan evenmin". Zuigt Snowwhite van alles uit haar duim?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Niet onplausibel. Je bent voor zover je weet de eerste die dit bedacht heeft?


Zover ik weet wel; het zou me echter hogelijk verbazen als dat echt zo was.




> De overdrachtelijke lezing van Iznogoodh is potischer.


Die is me sympathiek moet ik zeggen. 



> Snowwhite doelt regelmatig op consensus onder de geleerden. Wat is de consensus? Middellandse zee versus Atlantische Oceaan? Figuurlijke watersystemen?


Da's meer internet-islam. De ulama houdt zich met dat soort dingen niet bezig. 



> Zuigt Snowwhite van alles uit haar duim?


Wat zal ik daar van zeggen ? Haar duidingen van mijn posts verbazen mij wel eens.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Da's meer internet-islam. De ulama houdt zich met dat soort dingen niet bezig.<...>





> <...>it is not permissible to interpret the Qur’aan in this way<...>


Met terugwerkende kracht wetenschappelijke informatie, om niet te zeggen wonderen, uit de koran destilleren is ongeoorloofd knutselwerk?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Met terugwerkende kracht wetenschappelijke informatie, om niet te zeggen wonderen, uit de koran destilleren is ongeoorloofd knutselwerk?


 :slaap:

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Niet onplausibel. Je bent voor zover je weet de eerste die dit bedacht heeft? De overdrachtelijke lezing van Iznogoodh is potischer. Snowwhite doelt regelmatig op consensus onder de geleerden. Wat is de consensus? Middellandse zee versus Atlantische Oceaan? Figuurlijke watersystemen?
> Het wachten is op Snowwhite haar weerlegging van je suggestie. Ik kan me eigenlijk niet voorstellen dat de consensus van de korangeleerden bestaat uit: "zoet water en zout water mengen niet en zout water van de ene zee/oceaan en zout water van de andere zee/oceaan evenmin". Zuigt Snowwhite van alles uit haar duim?


Nee. Ze zegt na wat ze van sites heeft overgenomen zoals die van Harun Yahya die graag Koranwonderen willen bewijzen en er niet om malen dat ze de logica verkrachten. De twee ayas in de Koran die gaan over de wateren waartussen een scheiding bestaat lijken zo sterk op elkaar dat men mag aannemen dat ze over hetzelfde onderwerp gaan. Tenminste, dat is een redelijke aanname, want de Koran herhaalt heel vaak. En dan zie je dat Harun Yahya zonder enig bewijs wenst te poneren dat het toch om twee verschillende zaken gaat. En Snowwhite gaat daar zonder nadenken in mee.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Met terugwerkende kracht wetenschappelijke informatie, om niet te zeggen wonderen, uit de koran destilleren is ongeoorloofd knutselwerk?


Vanuit de traditionele exegese is dat het geval.

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam,




> Als het in het estuarium blijft, waarom loopt de riviermonding dan niet oneindig op?
> Het water van de rivier moet ergens naar toe.


Goed lezen, ik heb niet gezegd dat het water in het estuarium blijft. Ik schreef:

Wat doet het er toe of ieder water molecuul de zee in stroomt, of in het estuarium blijft?

Je oorspronkelijke opmerking:

_Bovendien er staat twee zeeen. Een rivier is toch ook geen zee, dus het klopt sowieso al niet._

is inmiddels aan je uitgelegd. Jij reageerde namelijk op de posting van 'I believe in God' dat deze niet zou kloppen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Iznogoodh,




> Nee. *Ze zegt na wat ze van sites heeft overgenomen zoals die van Harun Yahya* die graag Koranwonderen willen bewijzen en er niet om malen dat ze de logica verkrachten. De twee ayas in de Koran die gaan over de wateren waartussen een scheiding bestaat lijken zo sterk op elkaar dat men mag aannemen dat ze over hetzelfde onderwerp gaan. Tenminste, dat is een redelijke aanname, want de Koran herhaalt heel vaak. En dan zie je dat Harun Yahya zonder enig bewijs wenst te poneren dat het toch om twee verschillende zaken gaat. En Snowwhite gaat daar zonder nadenken in mee.


Ik heb je al eerder gezegd (naar aanleiding van jouw pm naar Charlus) dat je niet moet speculeren, maar uitspraken moet doen op basis van feiten. 

*Ik ben helemaal niet op de website van Harun Yahya geweest,* en ik kom er ook nauwelijks. Ik meen ook, dat ik aan bronvermelding heb gedaan op de vorige pagina.

Het zegt wel iets over waar jij je informatie vandaan haalt, je noemt ook al de naam Gennis Giron. De anti-islam-haat sites zoals freethinker, answering-islam en faithfreedom zijn geobsedeerd door Harun Yahya. 
Er is al eerder zoiets geopperd dat ik het een en ander van Harun Yahya's site zou hebben door een andere prikker, die ook bekend stond te copy en pasten van de bovengenoemde islamofobische sites.

Ik verzoek je nogmaals om geen uitspraken te doen over mij waar je geen concrete aanwijzingen voor hebt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ik hoop, InshAllah, over een paar dagen op het volgende terug te komen:

Iznogoodh




> De vraag of een tekst op meer manieren geinterpreteerd kan worden is een hele gewone vraag. In teksten als de Koran en de Bijbel komen zeer vaak zinnebeeldige delen voor. In een van mijn antwoorden kan je lezen dat ook moslims de betreffende verzen over de wateren die elkaar ontmoeten als zinnebeeldig kunnen zien.





> Ik denk niet dat er sprake is van toeval maar van wishful thinking bij een bepaald soort gelovigen. Zoals Denis Giron als eens zei "de wonderen van de Koran zijn wonderen van herinterpretatie". Men gaat allerlei verbanden zoeken zonder zich af te vragen of ze wel realistisch zijn en loopt daarbij het gevaar dat men de Koran gaat ophangen aan feiten die geenszins vaststaan.





> Ook als de Koran het woord van Allah is, dan nog is er geen reden om aan te nemen dat Allah in verzen wetenschappelijke informatie of mathematische verbanden stopt. 
> Het wordt ook een zeer willekeurige aangelegenheid. Als men een verband kan bedenken wordt het direct beschouwd als opzettelijk zo bedoeld door Allah en wanneer dat verband ontbreekt, wordt verondersteld dat Allah het ook niet zo bedoelde. 
> Maar dan kan men met evenveel recht aantonen dat Allah soms fouten maakt.
> 
> Wil men verzen in de Koran kwalificeren als 'wetenschappelijke wonderen', dan zal er aan 4 voorwaarden voldaan moeten worden:
> 1. het vers moet ondubbelzinnig slaan op het wetenschappelijke feit dat men claimt. Het wonder van de niet mengende wateren voldoet hier niet aan en dat geldt voor de meeste wonderen uit de Koran;
> 2. het moet gaan om iets dat destijds niet waarneembaar was. Ook dat is al een struikelblok omdat snelle overgangen tussen zout en zoet water al bekend waren en er zelfs gebruik van werd gemaakt;
> 3. het mag geen cultureel gemeengoed zijn, geen verhaal die iedereen kent;
> 4. het mag niet al eens eerder zijn opgeschreven. Maar Plinius schreef al eens eerder over het niet mengen van wateren.
> ...


H.P.Pas




> Ik herhaal het nog maar eens. Het lijkt mij niet onplausibel dat die tekst daarop slaat; zoet grondwater was (en is) in Arabi natuurlijk van levensbelang.
> 
> Das Knigreich Bahrain (arabisch ‏البحرين‎, DMG al-Baḥrayn, al-Bahrain) ist ein aus 33 Inseln bestehender Inselstaat in einer Bucht im Persischen Golf, stlich von Saudi-Arabien und westlich von Katar. Der Name Bahrain bedeutet im Arabischen zwei Meere. Die Insel besitzt buchstblich zwei Meere: das Meer, welches die Insel umgibt, und ein Meer von Grundwasser.
> 
> De een is zoet en de ander is zout en zij mengen zich niet.





> Da's meer internet-islam. De ulama houdt zich met dat soort dingen niet bezig.

----------


## knuppeltje

Daar waar afsluitende bodemlagen boven het grondwater aanwezig zijn, kan het regenwater (zakwater) zich daarin ophopen, het kan zich dus niet vermengen met het grondwater dat daaronder zit. Das maar goed ook. Daarom kan de landbouw in streken waar die lagen aanwezig zijn, en het er tijdelijk veel regent, van dat zoet zakwater gebruik maken voor irrigatie in tijden dat het te weinig regent. Maar zelfs, wat op veel plaatsen hier al jarenlang voorkomt, ook grondwater opgepompt wordt, dan zorgt hier in ieder geval de regelmatige regenval voor genoeg uitspoeling van de in grondwater voorkomenden zouten. Die zitten erin omdat alle land waarook ter wereld, zelfs de hoogste bergen, ooit onder de zeeoppervlakte heeft gelegen, en dus van nature zout is. 
In woestijnjachtige gebieden verzilten langzaamaan de oases door het grondwater dat er voor irrigatie wordt opgepompt, en brengt de oase langzaamaan steeds minder op. dat is altijd al zo geweest. Als je daar komt dan zie je de zoutkristallen glinsteren, wat ik al verschillende keren gezien heb. Alleen genoeg revierwater, als er dat is, kan die verzilting tegen gaan, maar meestal is het vechten tegen de bierkaai. 
Die zoetwaterreserves in Afrika, of waar dan ook, liggen dus boven afsluitende bodemlagen, anders zou het zoet water gewoon naar het grondwater verdwijnen. 
Op elke lagere land en tuinbouwschool zouden ze dat Snow kunnen vertellen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ik meen ook, dat ik aan bronvermelding heb gedaan op de vorige pagina.



Niet echt




> about us
> 
> this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this an about us sample page this


...

----------


## Charlus

> Niet echt


Miscellaneous:



> Jews have traits that are rarely found in someone else, and due to their extreme danger, the Quran has singled a large space about them -not given to someone other than them.
> A Muslim has no excuse to be tricked by them despite all of what was said about them in The Noble Quran from warning that was proved by history, current seen and heard events. You can't find any characteristic of the Jews mentioned in The Noble Quran not proved by tens of evident proofs from ancient and modern history, Glory to Allah, the Magnificent, and The Sublime.


 :nerveus:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Miscellaneous:


Eine Fundgrube:




> Our Lord's Name Is Allah
> Tuesday, 09 June 2009 15:12 
> User Rating: / 4 
> PoorBest 
> By: *HARUN YAHYA* In the Qur'an Allah has revealed that the unbelievers .....

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Iznogoodh,
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb je al eerder gezegd (naar aanleiding van jouw pm naar Charlus) dat je niet moet speculeren, maar uitspraken moet doen op basis van feiten. 
> 
> *Ik ben helemaal niet op de website van Harun Yahya geweest,* en ik kom er ook nauwelijks. Ik meen ook, dat ik aan bronvermelding heb gedaan op de vorige pagina.


Ik schreef dan ook: een website ZOALS die van Harun Yahya. Zijn teksten worden namelijk gekopieerd op andere sites.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Het gaat over 2 koran versen:
> 
> 55:19 Hij heeft de twee zeen gescheiden
> 
> 25:53 En Hij is het die twee wateren heeft doen stromen, het ene zoet en het andere zout
> 
> Zie voor een uitgebreide uitleg over de twee gescheiden zeen:
> 
> http://www.55a.net/firas/en1/index.p...erse&Itemid=91


Mag ik, voor de goede orde, nog even herhalen dat deze vertalingen zeer selectief en ook nog incompleet zijn?
Hier komen de volledige vertalingen:




> 55:19. Hij heeft de twee zeen gescheiden, die elkander eens zullen ontmoeten.
> 55:20. Daartussen is een versperring geplaatst welke zij niet kunnen passeren. 
> 
> 25:53. En Hij is het die twee wateren heeft doen stromen, het ene zoet en het andere zout, en tussen hen heeft Hij een afscheiding en een versperring geplaatst.


In beide verzen staat het woord 'albahrayni' en er is geen enkele reden om dit woord in 55:19 als zeen te vertalen als zou het over iets anders gaan dan 25:53. Die truuk dient alleen maar om de link te kunnen leggen naar twee zoute zeen, zoals bijvoorbeeld de Middellandse Zee en de Atlantische Oceaan en aldus een wonder te suggereren. Het is dus selectief vertalen.

Zo selectief zijn de engelse vertalers gelukkig niet. Die gaan namelijk terecht uit van de aanname dat de twee verzen over hetzelfde onderwerp gaan en daarom vertalen ze het woord 'albahrayni' ook consequent hetzelfde. 




> [Shakir 25:53] And He it is Who has made two seas to flow freely, the one sweet that subdues thirst by its sweetness, and the other salt that burns by its saltness; and between the two He has made a barrier and inviolable obstruction.
> [Yusufali 25:53] It is He Who has let free the two bodies of flowing water: One palatable and sweet, and the other salt and bitter; yet has He made a barrier between them, a partition that is forbidden to be passed.
> [Pickthal 25:53] And He it is Who hath given independence to the two seas (though they meet); one palatable, sweet, and the other saltish, bitter; and hath set a bar and a forbidding ban between them.
> 
> [Shakir 55:19] He has made the two seas to flow freely (so that) they meet together:
> [Yusufali 55:19] He has let free the two bodies of flowing water, meeting together:
> [Pickthal 55:19] He hath loosed the two seas. They meet.


Dus kiezen Pickthal en Shair consequent voor 'seas' en kiest Yusufali consequent voor 'bodies of flowing water'. En dat doen ze omdat het niet in de mode was in hun tijd om met alle geweld wetenschappelijke wonderen uit de Koran te persen. Ook de Duitse en de Franse vertalers blijven consequent:




> 53. Et c'est Lui qui donne libre cours aux deux mers : l'une douce, rafrachissante, l'autre sale, amre. Et IL assigne entre les deux une zone intermdiaire et un barrage infranchissable. 
> 
> 19. Il a donn libre cours aux deux mers pour se rencontrer;
> 20. il y a entre elles une barrire qu'elles ne dpassent pas. 
> 
> 53. Er ist es, Der den beiden Gewssern freien Lauf gelassen hat, zu flieen, das eine wohlschmeckend, s, und das andere salzig, bitter; und zwischen ihnen hat Er eine Schranke gemacht und eine Scheidewand. 
> 
> 19. Er hat freien Lauf gelassen den beiden Gewssern, die (einst) einander begegnen werden.
> 20. Zwischen ihnen ist eine Scheidewand, so da sie nicht ineinander laufen knnen.

----------


## naam

> Naam,
> 
> 
> 
> Goed lezen, ik heb niet gezegd dat het water in het estuarium blijft. Ik schreef:
> 
> Wat doet het er toe of ieder water molecuul de zee in stroomt, of in het estuarium blijft?



Dat doet er juist veel toe. Bij een barrire gebeurt zoiets niet, althans dat beweer jij, wateren mengen zich niet. 

Als het water niet in het estuarium blijft, waar gaat het dan naar toe?

Antwoord, naar de zee, waar het zout wordt. Rivierwater stroomt naar zee, waar het zout water wordt. 

Als er een barrire zou zijn, dan vermengd het rivierwater zich niet met het zeewater, terwijl dat dus wel gebeurt.

----------


## Snowwhite

H.P.Pas




> Ik herhaal het nog maar eens. Het lijkt mij niet onplausibel dat die tekst daarop slaat; zoet grondwater was (en is) in Arabi natuurlijk van levensbelang.
> 
> Das Knigreich Bahrain (arabisch ‏البحرين‎, DMG al-Baḥrayn, al-Bahrain) ist ein aus 33 Inseln bestehender Inselstaat in einer Bucht im Persischen Golf, stlich von Saudi-Arabien und westlich von Katar. Der Name Bahrain bedeutet im Arabischen zwei Meere. Die Insel besitzt buchstblich zwei Meere: das Meer, welches die Insel umgibt, und ein Meer von Grundwasser.
> 
> De een is zoet en de ander is zout en zij mengen zich niet.


Dat gaat echter niet over zee barrieres tussen twee zoute zeeen zoals in de straat van Gibraltar, wat pas de vorige eeuw ontdekt is.






> Da's meer internet-islam. De ulama houdt zich met dat soort dingen niet bezig.


De prioriteit zou inderdaad moeten liggen bij het bestuderen van aqiedah, geloofsleer.

Ik neem de fatwa van Ibn Uthaimeen voor kennisgeving aan, maar ik vind het zelf wel hele interessante materie.

----------


## Snowwhite

Iznogoodh




> De vraag of een tekst op meer manieren geinterpreteerd kan worden is een hele gewone vraag. In teksten als de Koran en de Bijbel komen zeer vaak zinnebeeldige delen voor. In een van mijn antwoorden kan je lezen dat ook moslims de betreffende verzen over de wateren die elkaar ontmoeten als zinnebeeldig kunnen zien.


Over het algemeen nemen we verzen letterlijk zoals ze zijn. Dat deze barriere op een 'spirituele' barriere zou kunnen duiden, daar weet ik niets van, dat zou dan moeten blijken uit bijvoorbeeld een ander vers uit de Koran of een overlevering (hadith). 




> Ik denk niet dat er sprake is van toeval maar van wishful thinking bij een bepaald soort gelovigen. Zoals Denis Giron als eens zei "de wonderen van de Koran zijn wonderen van herinterpretatie". Men gaat allerlei verbanden zoeken zonder zich af te vragen of ze wel realistisch zijn en loopt daarbij het gevaar dat men de Koran gaat ophangen aan feiten die geenszins vaststaan.


Wat vaststaat is dat de Koran het ongeschapen Woord van God is. Alles wat in de Koran staat is waar. De evolutie theorie (met nadruk op theorie) kan dus nooit waar zijn. Wat betreft 'wishful thinking' bij gelovigen, dat kan ik ook van de ongelovigen zeggen, dat een bepaald verband in de Koran er niet is. Je noemt zelf Denis Giron. Denis Giron maakt in zijn betoog tegen de islam en wetenschap, de fout dat hij bovennatuurlijke zaken zoals het geloof in de djinn, of de onbevlekte bevangenis van Maria, betrekt in zijn verweer. Het geloof in bovennatuurlijke zaken, staat los van de wonderen in de koran zoals de beschreven embryologie of de zaken waar we het hier nu over hebben.
Daarnaast wil hij ook nog wel eens iets onvolledig of verkeerd weergeven.

Hij schrijft:

_Another curiosity is the mythical beings known in Islam as Jinn. There are Muslims who believe that Jinn stand on top of each other's shoulders all the way up to heaven, and listen to what is being discussed._

Bron:

http://www.infidels.org/library/mode.../islamsci.html

Vreemd genoeg schrijft Ali Sina:

_These Jinns were made of fire and would stand on top of each others shoulders all the way to heaven to eavesdrop to what was being discussed._

Bron:

http://www.islam-watch.org/AliSina/ShootingStars.htm

Ik vraag me af wat de bron is van dit? Waar staat dat de jinns op elkaars schouders staan? Vreemd ook dat zowel Ali Sina alswel Dennis Giron dit beweren, zouden ze van elkaar kopieren?
Je ziet het, het verwijt wat je mij maakt dat ik zou kopieren, kan ik ook van de anti-islam predikers zeggen.




> Ook als de Koran het woord van Allah is, dan nog is er geen reden om aan te nemen dat Allah in verzen wetenschappelijke informatie of mathematische verbanden stopt.


De Koran is geen wetenschappelijk boek waar formules in staan zoals F=m x a. 
Aan de andere kant, kan wat in de Koran staat nooit in tegenspraak zijn met de waarheid. 




> Het wordt ook een zeer willekeurige aangelegenheid. Als men een verband kan bedenken wordt het direct beschouwd als opzettelijk zo bedoeld door Allah en wanneer dat verband ontbreekt, wordt verondersteld dat Allah het ook niet zo bedoelde. 
> Maar dan kan men met evenveel recht aantonen dat Allah soms fouten maakt.


Allah maakt nooit fouten, want dat is in tegenspraak met Zijn Perfekte Eigenschappen. Derhalve zijn vermeende tegenstrijdigheden dus te wijten aan de mensen, bijvoorbeeld een wetenschappelijke theorie klopt niet, of er is een verkeerde interpretatie van de teksten. 




> Wil men verzen in de Koran kwalificeren als 'wetenschappelijke wonderen', dan zal er aan 4 voorwaarden voldaan moeten worden:
> 1. het vers moet ondubbelzinnig slaan op het wetenschappelijke feit dat men claimt. Het wonder van de niet mengende wateren voldoet hier niet aan en dat geldt voor de meeste wonderen uit de Koran;
> 2. het moet gaan om iets dat destijds niet waarneembaar was. Ook dat is al een struikelblok omdat snelle overgangen tussen zout en zoet water al bekend waren en er zelfs gebruik van werd gemaakt;
> 3. het mag geen cultureel gemeengoed zijn, geen verhaal die iedereen kent;
> 4. het mag niet al eens eerder zijn opgeschreven. Maar Plinius schreef al eens eerder over het niet mengen van wateren.
> 
> Je ziet dat het wonder van de niet mengende wateren al op drie plaatsen niet voldoet aan de criteria.


Dit zijn natuurlijk je eigen criteria. Laten we eens kijken naar dit concrete voorbeeld over de barrieres tussen de 'wateren'. 

Wat betreft het zoete en zoute water en het estuarium, kunnen we inderdaad vaststellen dat dit niet zo bijzonder is. Ook in die tijd, wisten mensen uiteraard dat de rivier zoet is, en de zee zout en dat men wel van de rivier kan drinken en niet van de zee. Het bestaan van estuaria zal mogelijk ook in die tijd bekend zijn geweest.

Wat betreft de zeebarrieres, is het een heel ander verhaal. 

Betreft criterium

1 Jij zegt dat dit vers niet ondubbelzinnig slaat op 2 zeeen, omdat el bahrayn in een ander vers op zoet en zout water slaat. Je haalt ook diverse vertalingen erbij, in het frans, engels en duits, die moeten aantonen, dat de vertalingen van de twee verzen toch echt hetzelfde zijn. Ik wil allereerst mijn waardering uitspreken voor je moeite en uitzoekwerk.
Ik blijf echter bij mijn standpunt. Bahr betekent over het algemeen zee, (nahr is rivier) en in het geval van 25:53 is het gespecificeerd met zoet en zout. Hieruit blijkt al, dat bahr wel degelijk ook zout water kan inhouden! Je kunt dus niet zeggen dat 55:19 _niet_ over zeeen spreekt. 

Ik heb een oude tafsier (exegese) er op na geslagen, te weten van Ibn Kethier, die in de middeleeuwen leefde, en die linkt inderdaad 55:19 met 25:53:

*Allah created Different Types of Water*

Allah said, 

_He has Maraja the two seas_, or let them loose, according to Ibn 'Abbas. 

Allah's statement, 
_meeting together._ Ibn Zayd said, "He prevents them from meeting by the dividing barrier He placed between them to separate them.'' 

The two seas are the fresh and salty waters, the former coming from running rivers. We discussed this topic in Surat Al-Furqan when explaining Allah's statement; 
_And it is He Who has let free the two seas: one palatable and sweet, and the other salty and bitter; and He has set a barrier and a complete partition between them._(25:53) 

Allah said, 
_Between them is a barrier which none of them can transgress._ meaning, He has placed a barrier of land between these two types of waters, so that they do not transgress upon each other, which would spoil the characteristics they were created with.

2 Echter was in de middeleeuwen nog niet bekend dat er zeebarrieres waren! Dit was toen nog niet waargenomen en derhalve is de exegese van ibn kethier eerder een bewijs dan in tegenspraak met een wonder uit de koran. Indien het immers bekend was dat zeeen barrieres hebben, dan is er ook geen sprake meer van een wonder.

Criterium 3 = 2. De ontdekkingen van de oceaan deskundigen zijn pas vorige eeuw gedaan.

4 Wateren van een verschillend zout gehalte in 1 bak, diffuseren.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik schreef dan ook: een website ZOALS die van Harun Yahya. Zijn teksten worden namelijk gekopieerd op andere sites.


Okay. 
De ontdekkingen van de zee barrieres, stammen uit het begin van de zestiger jaren, van Jacques Cousteau en dat was lang voordat Harun Yahya op het wetenschappelijke toneel verscheen. Verder is het natuurlijk nooit goed. Als ik zeg dat ik het niet van een site heb, dan verzin ik zelf wat uit mijn duim (zie diverse flauwe reacties) en indien ik het wel van een site heb, dan kopieer ik klakkeloos en kritiekloos van een Harun Yahya-achtige site..

Het is waar dat sommige sites ook stukken hebben overgenomen van Harun Yahya. Dat wil niet zeggen dat de stukken over de zee barrieres van hem afkomstig zijn. Harun Yayha (Adnan Oktar) schrijft voornamelijk over de invloed van de vrijmetselarij, het materialisme en de evolutietheorie versus creationisme. Hij is echt niet de enige die over wetenschap en koran schrijft.
Ik zal hieronder een aantal stukken plaatsen, van verschillende sites. Hopelijk zal dat het een en ander verduidelijken.

*Facts About Seas & Oceans*

We present to you Dr. William W. Hay, Professor of Geological Sciences at the University of Colorado, Boulder, Colorado, U.S.A. he was formerly Dean of the Rosentiel School of Marine and Atmospheric Science at the University of Miami, Miami, Florida, U.S.A. We went with him on a marine expedition, to show us some of the phenomena connected to our study of the scientific miracles in the Qur'aan and Sunnah. We asked him many questions about the marine surface, the divider between the upper and the lower sea, and about ocean floor and marine geology. We also asked Professor Hay about the mixed-water partitions between the different seas and fresh water rivers. He was kind enough to answer all of our questions in great detail.

With regard to the partitions between the different seas, he explained that these bodies of water are not one homogeneous sea as it appears to us. Rather they are different seas, distinguished by varying degrees of salinity, temperature and density. In this slide, here the white lines represent partitions between two different seas (not shown - WWW Ed.) Each partition divides two seas that differ in temperature, salinity, density, marine biology and oxygen dissolubility. Scientists first had this picture in 1942 after hundreds of marine research stations were set up. In it we can see the divider between the Mediterranean and the Atlantic Ocean.



In the middle of this photo (not shown - Ed.), we see a colored triangle. This is the base of the Rock of Gibraltar. We can observe a colored partition between the two bodies of water, although the naked human eye cannot perceive it in nature. This has become possible by means of satellite photography and remote-sensing techniques. This photograph here was taken by a satellite utilizing the special thermal characteristics of the various water bodies, and it is for this reason that the seas show up with different colors (exact photos not shown - Ed. See Figure 13.1). For example, we here see light blue, dark blue and black. Other bodies of water show a greenish color. The different colors represent the difference in temperatures of the sea surface. However, as well all know, these oceans and seas will simply appear as blue in color to our eyes. These are partitions that can only be seen and perceived by scientific research and modern technology. Allah has informed us in the Qur'aan that: He has let free (maraja) the two seas meeting together: Between them is a barrier which they do not transgress. (Qur'aan 55:19-20).

Traditionally, there have been two major interpretations of this verse. One opinion states that according to the literal meaning of the term maraja, seas do meet and mix with each other. But the fact the Qur'aan goes on to state that there is barrier between them, means that this barrier will simply prevent the seas from encroaching upon each other or flooding over each other.

Proponents of the second opinion ask how can there be a barrier between the seas so that they do not encroach upon each other, while the verse indicates that the seas meet together? They concluded that the seas do not meet and sought another meaning for the term maraja, but now modern science provides us with enough information to settle this issue. The seas do meet together, as we have seen, for example, in the picture of the Mediterranean and Atlantic Ocean (not shown - WWW Ed.). Even though there is a slanted water barrier between them, we now know that through this barrier the water from each sea passes to the other. But when see the water from one sea enters the other sea, it loses its distinctive characteristics and becomes homogenized with the other water. In a way, this barrier serves as a transitional homogenizing area for the two waters.

http://thisistruth.org/truth.php?f=SeasAndOceans

*THE SEAS NOT MINGLING WITH ONE ANOTHER*

One of the properties of seas that has only recently been discovered is related in a verse of the Qur'an as follows:

_He has let loose the two seas, converging together, with a barrier between them they do not break through. (Qur'an, 55:19-20)_

This property of the seas, that is, that they meet and yet do not intermix, has only very recently been discovered by oceanographers. Because of the physical force called "surface tension," the waters of neighbouring seas do not mix. Caused by the difference in the density of their waters, surface tension prevents them from mingling with one another, just as if a thin wall were between them._(Richard A. Davis, Principles of Oceanography (Don Mills, Ontario: Addison-Wesley Publishing Company), 92-93_


A satellite photograph of the Strait of Gibraltar.

http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_50.html

Zie ook

http://www.jameataleman.org/book/EEA.../Miracles2.htm

http://www.55a.net/firas/en1/index.p...erse&Itemid=91

----------


## Charlus

Maar waar blijft nu het rivierwater dat uitmondt in zee? Het vermengt zich niet met met zeewater.

----------


## Charlus

> http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_50.html


Van die site:



> *HEART MASSAGE*
> 
> *Remember when you killed someone and violently accused each other of it, and Allah brought out what you were hiding. We said, ‘Hit him with part of it!’ In that way Allah gives life to the dead and He shows you His Signs so that hopefully you will understand. (Surat al-Baqara, 72-73)
> *
> Among the meanings of the Arabic term “biba’diha,” translated as “with part of it” in the above verse, is “someone or some people.” In the context of that meaning, the verse may be a reference to heart massage, striking the chest from above, which makes it possible to restart the heart if it has stopped beating. (Allah knows the truth.) 
> 
> The person to whom the massage is administered has the characteristics of a dead body; loss of consciousness, and the cessation of respiration and heartbeat. With our present-day knowledge, heart massage can be applied to someone whose heart has stopped, enabling heartbeat and vital functions to resume. Pressure is applied to the rib cage at specific intervals during heart massage, and the rhythmic contraction required for it to continue pumping blood is thus established. 
> 
> In that context, the striking of a dead body in such a way as to restore it to life, as stated in the verse, may be suggestive of the heart massage technique.<...>


Zombies! Wie is trouwens "We" in "We said"?

http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_80.html:



> *ANT COMMUNICATION*
> 
> The Qur'an indicates, when recounting Prophet Sulayman's (as) life, that ants have a communication system:
> 
> *Then, when they reached the Valley of the Ants, an ant said: "Ants! Enter your dwellings, so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." (Qur'an, 27: 18)*
> <...>
> _As we have seen, ants require a profound knowledge of chemistry to do what they do._ The fact that the Qur'an emphasized this fact 1,400 years ago, a time when there was no such knowledge about ants, is another one of its scientific miracles.


Ik lees nu pas dat mieren ook nog chemici zijn. Academisch geschoolde mieren.

----------


## naam

> Wat vaststaat is dat de Koran het ongeschapen Woord van God is. Alles wat in de Koran staat is waar. 
> 
> 
> 
> Allah maakt nooit fouten, want dat is in tegenspraak met Zijn Perfekte Eigenschappen. Derhalve zijn vermeende tegenstrijdigheden dus te wijten aan de mensen, bijvoorbeeld een wetenschappelijke theorie klopt niet, of er is een verkeerde interpretatie van de teksten.


Conclusie, er valt dus helemaal niet met mij te discussiren aangezien er altijd een uitweg is waarom iets niet klopt.

----------


## naam

> ..............


Op het ene plaatje is de straat van Gibraltar niet te zien.

Zeestromingen zijn gaan over barrires van oceanen heen, dus die is nog niet opgelost.

De belangrijkste golfstromen die aan het zeeoppervlak op aarde terug te vinden zijn. De diepzeestromingen, vaak exact de andere kant op, die het evenwicht in stand houden, staan niet op deze kaart ingetekend.

*De Golfstroom op de Atlantische Oceaan transporteert warm water, afkomstig uit de Golf van Mexico, naar het noorden. Een deel daarvan komt ook in het Noordzeegebied terecht.* 




Je ziet in het plaatje ook dat water uit de golf van Mexico richting Europa gaat.
De snelheid en de richting van de Golfstroom aan de oostzijde van Amerika, het bovenste deel van het plaatje. Elke stip staat voor een plaats met een stroomsnelheid van meer dan 1 meter per seconde. De richting is hier duidelijik noordoostelijk. Warm water wordt hier op transport gezet naar de noordelijke delen van de Atlantische Oceaan en een klein beetje ook naar onze omgeving. De situatie op de Grote Oceaan, bij de oostkust van Azie, staat op het onderste deel van het plaatje. Hier zien we dat het warme water vooral naar het oosten wordt getransporteerd. De noordelijke delen van de Grote Oceaan krijgen er veel minder dan de noordelijke delen van de Atlantische Oceaan mee te maken. 






Verstopte schoorsteen

Hoe zouter het zeewater, hoe makkelijker het zinkt en de Golfstroom blijft trekken. Hogere temperaturen op aarde kunnen een stok in de wielen steken; valt er veel zoete regen boven zee of smelt er ijs op Groenland, dan wordt het zoute zeewater aangelengd. Daardoor zinkt het minder goed en blokkeert de onderstroom van afgekoeld water terug naar de evenaar. Die onderstroom werkt als een trekkende schoorsteen en houdt de Golfstroom in beweging, maar als het water niet meer wil zakken, houdt de onderstroom ermee op. Ook de stroom van warm water uit het Caribisch gebied naar onze kust zwakt dan af.

Watercirculatie op aarde. Warm water wordt in de Atlantische oceaan naar het noorden gedreven door de heersende winden. Daar verwarmt het onze kusten en koelt bij Groenland sterk af. De Golfstroom is niet de enige grootschalige waterstroom op aarde! bron: Stefan Rahmstorf, Nature

Carl Wunsch van de afdeling Earth, Atmospheric and Planetary Sciences aan het Amerikaanse MIT vindt de Nature-publicaties paniekzaaierij. “De kans op een wereld zonder Golfstroom is nauwelijks groter dan nul”, schrijft hij in een brief aan Nature. “De Golfstroom wordt aangedreven door het windsysteem boven de Atlantische oceaan, en door de draaiing van de aarde. De enige manier om de Golfstroom te stoppen is door de aarde of de wind stil te zetten.”




Globale oceaancirculatie

Diep onder het wateroppervlak bewegen de koude thermohaliene stromingen zich traag de hele wereld rond. Dit gebeurt met een snelheid van ongeveer n millimeter per seconde en het duurt zo’n duizend jaar om de cyclus te voltooien. *Het gevolg is dat water uit de Middellandse Zee op 2200 meter diepte bij Bermuda of IJsland te vinden is en water uit de Rode Zee in de Indische Oceaan opduikt. Ondertussen stroomt water uit de Noord-Atlantische Oceaan na een reis van vijfhonderd jaar de Stille en Indische Oceaan binnen.*

Het stilvallen of variren van deze globale oceaancirculatie kan belangrijke klimaatsschommelingen teweegbrengen. Onderzoekers konden uit reconstructies aan de hand van onderzoek van ijskernen op Groenland aantonen dat het klimaat boven de gebieden rond de Noord-Atlantische Oceaan snel veranderde. Er kwamen temperatuursovergangen waarbij de gemiddelde temperatuur meer dan vijf graden veranderde in een periode van slechts enkele decennia. Dergelijke schommelingen zijn dus geen plaatselijk verschijnsel, maar wel subtiele interacties tussen de door de wind gedreven en thermohaliene oceaancirculatie enerzijds en de koppeling met de atmosfeer anderzijds.

Een kritieke schakel in het thermohaliene circuit is de verbinding tussen de Indische en de Atlantische Oceaan. Die komt op een heel bijzondere manier tot stand: aan de zuidpunt van Afrika loopt de Agulhasstroom langs het continent in zuidwestwaartse richting. Door de werking van de aardrotatie wordt die vrije stroming echter in een lus gestuurd, terug de Indische Oceaan in. Met wisselende frequentie, zo’n vier tot acht keer per jaar, snoert die stroming zeer grote warme wervels af, met diameters van ongeveer driehonderd kilometer. Deze trekken dan de Zuid-Atlantische oceaan in en verzorgen zo de verbinding. Als dit ‘Agulhaslek’ stilvalt of verandert, bijvoorbeeld door variaties in het windpatroon, dan kan dit de stabiliteit van de Atlantische Oceaan benvloeden en zodoende de stabiliteit en variabiliteit van de Ocean Conveyor Belt.
Klimaatvoorspelling

De el nio van 1997 was wel degelijk voorspeld. Het European Centre for Medium-range Weather Forecasts, een jointventure van de Europese meteorologische diensten, ontwikkelde een seizoenvoorspelsysteem, gebaseerd op een gekoppeld model van atmosfeer en oceaan. Jammer genoeg was de voorspelling niet verspreid omdat het om een proef ging. Het ECMWF zal in de toekomst zijn voorspelsysteem verder uitwerken. Ook de processen die het verschijnsel el nio veroorzaken en beindigen zullen in detail bestudeerd worden.

Het klimaat- en oceaanonderzoek in Nederland en Belgi zal zich de komende jaren richten op de oorzaken van de natuurlijke klimaatvariabiliteit in Europa. Hoe wordt deze benvloed door de oceaan, en wat veroorzaakt de veranderingen in de windgedreven en thermohaliene oceaancirculaties? En in hoeverre is het Europese klimaat te voorspellen? Nederland wil aan de internationale inspanningen op dit gebied bijdragen met zeegaand onderzoek naar de details van het transport van water van de Indische naar de Atlantische Oceaan, en met onderzoek naar mengprocessen aan de rand van de Noordatlantische continenten.

Wat dit allemaal gaat opleveren? In ieder geval een beter begrip van klimaatschommelingen, en waarschijnlijk ook wel bruikbare voorspellingen van el nio’s. Of we ooit Elfstedentochtwinters zullen kunnen voorspellen blijft de grote vraag. Het zou fantastisch zijn als dat zou lukken, maar de onderzoekers zullen al heel tevreden zijn als ze begrijpen waar de grenzen van de voorspelbaarheid liggen.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> IznogoodhDit zijn natuurlijk je eigen criteria. Laten we eens kijken naar dit concrete voorbeeld over de barrieres tussen de 'wateren'. 
> 
> Wat betreft het zoete en zoute water en het estuarium, kunnen we inderdaad vaststellen dat dit niet zo bijzonder is. Ook in die tijd, wisten mensen uiteraard dat de rivier zoet is, en de zee zout en dat men wel van de rivier kan drinken en niet van de zee. Het bestaan van estuaria zal mogelijk ook in die tijd bekend zijn geweest.
> 
> Wat betreft de zeebarrieres, is het een heel ander verhaal. 
> 
> Betreft criterium
> 
> 1 Jij zegt dat dit vers niet ondubbelzinnig slaat op 2 zeeen, omdat el bahrayn in een ander vers op zoet en zout water slaat. Je haalt ook diverse vertalingen erbij, in het frans, engels en duits, die moeten aantonen, dat de vertalingen van de twee verzen toch echt hetzelfde zijn. Ik wil allereerst mijn waardering uitspreken voor je moeite en uitzoekwerk.
> Ik blijf echter bij mijn standpunt. Bahr betekent over het algemeen zee, (nahr is rivier) en in het geval van 25:53 is het gespecificeerd met zoet en zout. Hieruit blijkt al, dat bahr wel degelijk ook zout water kan inhouden!


Zeker. Dat kan. Maar meer ook niet. Het kan ook zoet inhouden.




> Je kunt dus niet zeggen dat 55:19 _niet_ over zeeen spreekt.


Aangezien de aya zich, zoals je zegt, niet uitlaat over de aard van de zee, is onduidelijk of de schrijver zout of zoet water bedoelde en is er geen enkele reden om aan te nemen dat 55:19 niet spreekt over zoet en over zout water. Je hele verhaal van de straat van Gibraltar is dus niet onderbouwd.




> Ik heb een oude tafsier (exegese) er op na geslagen, te weten van Ibn Kethier, die in de middeleeuwen leefde, en die linkt inderdaad 55:19 met 25:53:
> 
> *Allah created Different Types of Water*
> 
> Allah said, 
> 
> _He has Maraja the two seas_, or let them loose, according to Ibn 'Abbas. 
> 
> Allah's statement, 
> ...


Daar heeft Kathir het ook helemaal niet over. Je geeft ten onrechte aan dat de Koran het alleen maar kan hebben over twee zoute zeeen in 55:19.




> Dit was toen nog niet waargenomen en derhalve is de exegese van ibn kethier eerder een bewijs dan in tegenspraak met een wonder uit de koran. Indien het immers bekend was dat zeeen barrieres hebben, dan is er ook geen sprake meer van een wonder.


Het is helemaal niet aan te tonen dat het gaat over twee zoute zeeen.

Samenvattend: er is geen enkel bewijs dat 55:19 en 25:53 over andere zaken gaan. Wie dus beweert dat 55:19 gaat over twee zoute zeeen doet een niet onderbouwde uitspraak. Er is dus geen bewijs op dit punt dat de Koran iets wonderbaarlijks zegt.

----------

